# Beantwortung vieler Fragen an Mainpean



## Mainpean GmbH (12 November 2003)

Frage 1: Wie werden Sie nun als seriöse und ehrbare Firma, den betroffenen und geschädigten Usern gegenüber weiter vorgehen?

Wir haben hierzu, soweit es aus internen Gründen momentan möglich ist, schon Stellung genommen, vgl. 

http://mainpean.de/v2/content/content.php?what=aktuell.vs.massnahmen

Wir werden hier aber zeitnah, und damit meine ich ungefähr 1 Woche, weitere Informationen geben. Insbesondere wie wir uns vorstellen, den „Markt zu säubern“. Dann wird es auch konkrete Maßnahmen und Beispiele geben.

Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass wir momentan sehr vieles umstrukturieren müssen und dass dies sehr viel Zeit kostet. Bestimmte Aktionen bedürften auch einer gewissen Vorbereitungszeit, insbesondere, damit sie rechtlich einwandfrei sind.


2. Was halten Sie, als seriöse und ehrbare Firma davon, dass durch Ihr Produkt Familien und User vor einer finanziellen Katastrophe stehen?

Ich habe schon mehrfach dazu gesagt, dass wir als Fa. Mainpean überaus interessiert an einem konstruktiven Dialog sind. Wir stellen uns auch gerne jederzeit kritischen Fragen. 

Wir verkennen nicht, dass wir für unser Produkt eine Mitverantwortung tragen und werden auch entsprechend handeln.


3. Sind Sie, als seriöse Firma und Ihre Partnerfirmen gewillt, Ihre unberechtigten Forderungen zurück zunehmen, um so die finanzielle Last von den betroffenen und geschädigten User zu nehmen?

Wenn es sich um unberechtigte Forderungen handelt und dies feststeht, ist es selbstverständlich, dass wir die Eintreibung dieser Forderungen sofort beenden werden.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle aber auf zweierlei Punkte hinweisen:

a) Ich werde dazu in den nächsten Tagen noch einmal näheres mitteilen

b) Eine Forderung wird nicht automatisch dadurch unberechtigt, weil jemand einfach behauptet, „er sei einem betrügerischen Dialer“ aufgesessen. Eine so pauschale Behauptung werden wir nicht gelten lassen.
Wir verkennen aber nicht, dass es Missbrauch gibt und dass der Verbraucher eine oftmals schlechte Beweissituation hat. Wenn nötig, werden wir uns daher jeden Einzelfall anschauen und überprüfen. Dass wir dabei einen Schritt auf die Verbraucher zugehen werden, versteht sich von selbst.


4. Werden Sie, als seriöse und ehrbare Firma, endlich Leuten wie Herrn Mario D. aus Mü.. den Dialereinsatz verwehren, damit nicht noch mehr Schindluder mit Ihrem Produkt betrieben werden kann? Werden Sie, als seriöse und ehrbare Firma, den Einsatz Ihres Produktes überwachen? Sind Sie, als seriöse und ehrbare Firma bereit, gegen Betrüger die Ihr Produkt missbrauchen, rechtlich vorzugehen? Es sollte Ihnen und dem guten Ruf Ihrer Firma Wert sein.


Die Antwort steht schon in Frage 1 und auch unter <http://mainpean.de/v2/content/content.php?what=aktuell.vs.massnahmen>

Ich betone noch einmal ausdrücklich:

Wir werden hier zeitnah, und damit meine ich ungefähr 1 Woche, weitere Informationen geben. Insbesondere wie wir uns vorstellen, den „Markt zu säubern“. Dann wird es auch konkrete Maßnahmen und Beispiele geben.


5. Sollten Sie, als seriöse und ehrbare Firma, nicht ganz auf die Herstellung und Verbreitung von Dialern verzichten? Es gibt, wie schon erwähnt genug andere bewährte, für beide Seiten sichere Bezahlsysteme.


Ich habe hier schon mehrfach gepostet, dass ich mich auf eine solche Debatte nicht einlasse. Wir sind ganz klar der Meinung, dass es sich bei Dialern um ein sinnvolles und adäquates Zahlungsmittel handelt.

Wir werden daher auf Dialer keinesfalls verzichten. Ich werde auch zukünftig bei diesem Diskussionspunkt nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.

Wofür ich aber zur Verfügung stehe und deswegen hier auch meine Postings:
Ich will, dass der bestehende Missbrauch eingedämmt wird und der Dialer wenigstens ansatzweise wieder ein seriöses Image bekommt. Ich strebe Rechtssicherheit für alle Seiten (Verbraucher, Dialer-Hersteller, Webmaster) an.


6. Die Reg TP hat der Mainpean GmbH nachträglich die Registrierung für rund 400.000 Dialer entzogen. Begründung: Diese seien nicht rechtskonform. Nun hat Mainpean offiziell mitgeteilt, man gehe gegen diese Anordnung rechtlich vor. Ist das richtig? Wenn ja, in welcher Form? Was ist das Ziel von Mainpean? Wie ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge?

Mainpean hat gegen den Entzug der Dialer-Registrierung und die Sperrung der 0190-Rufnummern Rechtsmittel eingelegt.

Da es sich um ein laufendes gerichtliches Verfahren handelt, bitte ich um Verständnis, dass ich hier nur begrenzt Auskunft geben kann:

Wir bei Mainpean sind der Ansicht, dass die Massnahmen der RegTP aus mehreren Gründen rechtswidrig sind. Einer der wichtigsten Punkte ist unseres Erachtens der Verstoß gegen den Verhältnismäßigkeitsgrundsatz. Daneben gibt es noch weitere Punkte.

Ich möchte hier ausdrücklich betonen, dass wir den konstruktiven und auch kritischen Dialog mit der RegTP suchen. Das betrifft auch das gerichtliche Verfahren. Wir sind diesbzgl. durchaus kompromissbereit. Ich bitte aber auch um Verständnis, dass wir eine solche Maßnahme, die in unseren Augen klar rechtswidrig ist, nicht einfach hinnehmen, sondern uns mit den zur Verfügung stehenden rechtlichen Mitteln wehren.

An dieser Stelle betone ich ausdrücklich: Es geht uns explizit darum, die konkrete Maßnahme der RegTP zu überprüfen. Wir werden keinesfalls - und dafür stehe ich mit meinem Wort ein - das Layout unseres Dialers „zurückdrehen“, falls wir vor Gericht gewinnen sollten.

Wir werden den Dialer so wie er jeweils unter

http://mainpean.de/v2/content/content.php?what=aktuell.vs.history

zu sehen ist, weiterentwickeln. Ein Rückschritt in das alte Layout oder in alte Funktionen wird es nicht geben. Das ist unabhängig davon, ob wir vor Gericht gewinnen oder verlieren werden.



7. Eine Aussage der Reg TP ist, dass bei nicht registrierten Dialern kein Zahlungsanspruch des Betreibers/Anbieters bestehe. Wie sieht Mainpean das, insbesondere bezogen auf die Zeit von 14.09.03 (Tag der Registrierung) bis zum Entzug der Registrierung für die MP-Dialer? Was bedeutet das für User, die sich - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - in dieser Zeit eingewählt haben?


Vorab: Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass sich die RegTP in dieser Weise geäußert hat. Vielmehr hat die RegTP m.W. sich immer nur zur öffentlich-rechtlichen Seite der Angelegenheit geäußert.

Das nur vorab.

Wir bei Mainpean haben dazu eine klare Meinung. Wenn jemand einen nicht registrierten Dialer benutzt, besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch.

Juristisch gesehen steht das in dem neuen MWD-Gesetz so nicht drin. Das ergibt sich unseres Erachtens aber aus § 43 b Abs.5 TKG iVm. § 134 BGB. Hierbei handelt es sich somit nur um juristische Feinheiten. Fest steht, dass ein Zahlungsanspruch grundsätzlich nicht besteht.

Unseres Erachtens besteht aber ausnahmsweise dort eine Zahlungsverpflichtung, wo jemand mit Wissen und Wollen und in Kenntnis der Nicht-Registrierung sich einwählt. Denn dann greift der Schutzzweck des Gesetzes nicht mehr.

Wichtig hiervon zu trennen ist aber die Frage zu dem aktuellen Entzug der Dialer-Registrierung.durch die RegTP. Hier sind wir klar der Ansicht, dass dieser Entzug rechtswidrig war und somit die Dialer weiterhin registriert sind. Es besteht somit eine Zahlungsverpflichtung. 

Wir übersehen aber nicht, dass der Verbraucher durch diese ganze Geschichte absolut verunsichert ist. Zumal bis zum Ende einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen Monate, wenn nicht gar Jahre ins Land gehen können. Da unterschiedliche Gerichte unterschiedliche Meinungen vertreten können bzw. werden, kann es gut sein, dass es einmal heisst: Ja, die RegTP-Massnahme  ist rechtswidrig, die Dialer sind registriert! Und dann, ein paar Monate später: Nein, die RegTP-Massnahme war rechtmässig, die Dialer sind nicht registriert.

Das ganze wird noch dadurch verschärft, dass wir uns zudem noch im einstweiligen Rechtsschutz befinden, d.h. das eigentliche Hauptsacheverfahren noch gar nicht begonnen hat.

Um diesen für alle (Verbraucher, Dialer-Hersteller, Webmaster) untragbaren Zustand zukünftig zu vermeiden, wollen wir einfach Rechtssicherheit für alle haben. Ist ein Dialer registriert, dann ist er auch - wenigstens für die Vergangenheit - rechtmäßig.
Wir wollen, dass es endlich klare Vorschriften gibt, wie ein gesetzeskonformer Dialer auszusehen hat. Hierbei sind noch viele Punkte offen, trotz der bekannten RegTP-Verfügungen.

Wir streben an, dass sich alle Gruppen an einen Tisch setzen und eine Lösung finden, die den Interessen aller Beteiligten gerecht wird. Es darf weder einseitig zu Gunsten des Verbraucherschutzes eine Lösung stattfinden, noch einseitig zu Gunsten der Dialer-Industrie.

Alles andere wird der Verbraucher nicht verstehen.

So wird z.B. häufig entgegnet, bei den Massen von Dialern, die dort zur Registrierung anstehen, kann kein Mensch eine solche Rechtmäßigkeits-Überprüfung vornehmen. 

Das stimmt unseres Erachtens nicht. All unsere Dialer haben ein einheitliches Grundlayout und sind in ihren Funktionen identisch. Somit würde es ausreichen, 1x diesen Grund-Dialer zu überprüfen. Jeder Dialer, der sich dann nur leicht, z.B. im Layout (anderes Hintergrund-Bild) unterscheidet,), wäre damit „automatisch“ mitregistriert.




MfG A.Richter


----------



## Fidul (12 November 2003)

Wie war das denn nun genau letztes Jahr mit der IBS Clearing AG?


----------



## [email protected] (12 November 2003)

Lol, ich finde das interessant.
Erst schreit hier jeder nach Beantwortung der Fragen und jetzt, wo diese da sind interessiert sich keiner mehr dafür...
Oder wo bleiben die Antworten auf dieses Thema?

Greetz,
Tim


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Lol, ich finde das interessant.
> Erst schreit hier jeder nach Beantwortung der Fragen und jetzt, wo diese da sind interessiert sich keiner mehr dafür...
> Oder wo bleiben die Antworten auf dieses Thema?


Woraus schließt Du, dass sich keiner für die Antworten interessiert? Ist das hier irgendwo abzulesen? Ich frage mich gerade, was Du hier für eine Rolle spielen willst ...

Und ja, diese Reaktion auf Dein Posting hat auch nichts mit dem Thema an sich zu tun.


----------



## [email protected] (12 November 2003)

Ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass mich dieses Thema interessiert und ich deswegen auch gerne Antworten zu diesem Topic lesen würde.
Ist doch blöd wenn keiner was dazu schreibt...


----------



## virenscanner (12 November 2003)

@Mainpean GmbH

Frage A) Hat die Firma Mainpean vor, "kurze" Verbindungen, die definitiv nicht der Contentnutzung dienten, sondern wohl eher durch "Bemerken eines Dialers" und "Ziehen des Steckers" bzw. "Abbruch im Taskmanager" zustande gekommen sind, *ohne* vorherige Meldung an Mainpean *von sich aus* zu stornieren?


@[email protected]
Deine Signatur


> Ein Dialer ist immer nur so seriös wie sein Webmaster


klingt nett, ist aber inhaltlich falsch.

Ein seriöser Webmaster könnte *deutlich* auf eine Zuganssoftware verweisen, durch deren Nutzung Kosten entstehen. Diese Kosten könnte der seriöse Webmaster ebenfalls *deutlich* hervorheben. Desweiteren könnte er vor dem eigentlichen Link eine *Sicherheitsabfrage* setzen, ob wirklich usw. usf.

Ein seriöser Dialerhersteller könnte im Dialer *unmissverständlich* klarmachen, dass es sich um eine *kostenpflichtige* Verbindung handelt. Auch hier sind mehrfach geschachtelte Sicherheitsabfragen *möglich*.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 November 2003)

Lesebestätigung, damit manche nicht meinen, der Text würde nicht zur Kenntnis genommen.

Die Aussage, dass die Dialer im Layout nicht mehr "zurückgedreht" werden, habe ich mit einer gewissen Befriedigung gelesen. Hoffentlich ist der "Marktdruck" nicht zu hoch.


Also Aufgabe dieser früheren Position: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=19670#19670


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (12 November 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Lesebestätigung, damit manche nicht meinen, der Text würde nicht zur Kenntnis genommen.
> 
> Die Aussage, dass die Dialer im Layout nicht mehr "zurückgedreht" werden, habe ich mit einer gewissen Befriedigung gelesen. Hoffentlich ist der "Marktdruck" nicht zu hoch.
> 
> Ein ergänzender Link kommt gleich:



Wenn wir vorher alle nichtkonformen Anbieter "beerdigt" haben, denke ich nicht.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Jacky (12 November 2003)

Ich muß mich bei Herrn Richter erst einmal bedanken, dass er es wirklich geschafft hat doch relativ viele Fragen zu beantworten.
Auch wenn ich mit einigen Antworten nicht recht glücklich bin, so zeigt es mir aber, dass Herr Richter im Gegensatz zu Herrn (1md) M.D. aus Mü. gesprächsbereit ist.

Ein generelles Dailerverbot halte dennoch für die beste Lösung um Abzockern wie (1md) M.D. die Grundlage für ihr tun zu entziehen. Wie gesagt, dass spiegelt nur meine Meinung wieder.

Herr Richter, ich hoffe (und wünsche mir) das Ihr derzeitiges Bestreben keine Eintagsfliege ist und Sie zu Ihrem Wort stehen.

Um auch andere Geschädigte und Betroffene zu erreichen, sollten Sie sich die Arbeit machen und auch in anderen Szeneforen für Klarheit sorgen.

Bei teltarif   http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-intelegence/436-2.html   oder www.dialerschutz.de sind noch etliche User die auf Ihre ehrliche Hilfe angewiesen sind.

MfG Jacky


----------



## Der Genervte (13 November 2003)

@Mainpean

Man möchte ja auch mal konstruktiv sein. Deswegen mal eine Frage: wieso 400.000 verschiedene Dialer?

Ein nur geringfügig geänderter Aufbau und Ablauf würde das überflüssig machen:

- MP stellt nur noch 1 Dialer her
...- dieser hat einen festen Nummernblock der MP-Nummern
...- wenn ein Dialer genutzt werden soll, wird außer dem noch eine "ContentInfo.gif" geladen
...- diese enthält die Grafik im Dailer über das Angebot und wird als externe Datei geladen
...-...- der WM hat diese Grafik VOR dem Einsatz bei MP zu hinterlegen
...-...- MP prüft, ob diese Grafik irreführende Aussagen enthält
...-...- die Grafik muss vom WM in einer bestimmten Form (Pixel) gehalten werden
...-...- MP erstellt mit einem eigenen Programm einen internen Hashwert dieser Grafik
...-...- durch diesen Hashwert kann MP die einzelnen Anwahlen dem entsprechenden Content zuordnen und abrechnen
...- der Dialer überträgt gleich nach der Einwahl diese GIF-Datei. MP erstellt Hashwert und vergleicht ihn mit der Vorgabe
- bei Verbindungen unter 60 sek. wird automatisch von MP das Angebot und die Nutzung überprüft. Wenn ZU VERMUTEN ist, das es sich nicht um eine Nutzung des Content handelt, wird von vorn herrein keine Forderung erhoben (Kundenfreundlich wäre da noch ein Info-Schreiben an den Kunden).

Das hätte den Vorteil, das die RegTP sich nicht mehr 'überschwemmt' fühlt, der Dialer wäre einfacher gegen Manipulationen abzusichern (keine sich verändernde Inhalte im Dialer), die Dialer könnten nicht mehr umbenannt werden (in kaaza.exe o.ä., Abfrage im Dialer) und es würde erheblich übersichtlicher werden.

Wenn dann noch das Layout und die Funktionalität des Dialers sicher und kundenfreundlich sind - auch für DAU's - könnte es Ihnen gelingen allgemein als seriöses Unternehmen bezeichnet zu werden.


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2003)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> @Mainpean
> 
> Man möchte ja auch mal konstruktiv sein. Deswegen mal eine Frage: wieso 400.000 verschiedene Dialer?
> 
> Ein nur geringfügig geänderter Aufbau und Ablauf würde das überflüssig machen:



Nee, das stimmt SO nicht.

Wie Mainpean selber schreibt

http://www.mainpean.de/v2/content/content.php?what=aktuell.vs.faq#1

erhält jeder Dialer mit einer neuen Information einen neuen Hashwert. D.h. schon wenn der Name des Angebotbetreibers unterschiedlich ist
(andere TelefonNr., andere HausNr. usw.), ist der Hashwert unterschiedlich. Das "Problem" ist, dass der jeweilige Hashwert richtigerweise einzeigartig (wie ein Fingerabdruck) sein soll. Herr X hat die gleiche Post-Adresse, aber 100 unterschiedliche Web-Portale, wird der Dialer 100x registriert. Das ist auch richtig, damit man weiss, WOHER genau der Dialer kam. Ansonsten steht man nämlich wieder vor dem Problem, von welcher Seite genau der Dialer gedownloadet wurde.

Jochen


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2003)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> @Mainpean
> 
> Man möchte ja auch mal konstruktiv sein. Deswegen mal eine Frage: wieso 400.000 verschiedene Dialer?



Was ich noch vergass:
Das will keiner, weil klarer Verstoss gegen den "monolithischen" Dialer. Hier könnte nachher jeder sagen: Das Bild damals sah aber ganz anders als heute. Genau das wollte das MWD-Gesetz und wollen die aktuellen RegTP-Verfügungen vermeiden. Alles Informationen müssen schon in dem Dialer selbst stecken. Nix nachladen.

Jochen


----------



## Der Genervte (14 November 2003)

@Gast (Jochen)
- der Hashwert wäre immer der Selbe - die Infos stehen dann in der Grafik
- die Zuordnung zu einem Content erfolgt über den Hashwert der Grafik

- das ein einziger Dialer Nachteile hat ist mir auch bewußt und es wäre kein Nachladen der Grafik, sonder ein Mitladen, wenn der Dialer auch geladen wird. Aber ich glaube, die Vorteile würden überwiegen:
- eine Manipulation des Dialers wäre nur mit sehr erheblichen Aufwand möglich, wenn genügend Sicherungen eingesetzt werden. Das wäre eine Sicherheit für MP
- durch den internen Vergleich der GIF nach dem Verbinden auf dem MP-Server ist ein Mißbrauch ausschließbar und 'versehentliche' Verbindungen durch MP schnell aufspür- und korrigierbar. Das wäre eine zusätzliche Sicherheit für Kunden.

In wie weit das rechtliche Probs geben kann, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis - da gibt es hier genügend User, die das viel besser beurteilen können.

Der eigentliche Sinn des Postings war ja auch mehr, Ideen zu produzieren bzw. anzustoßen. Denn, wenn MP einen auch für Kunden sicheren Dialer raus bringt, werden die Anderen unter Zugzwang gesetzt - und der 'Sumpf' trocknet vielleicht langsam aus.


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

*Mainpean schrieb scheinheilig :*


> als seriöse und ehrbare Firma



 :gruebel:

Mit dem Begriff ehrbar verbinde ich was gaaaaanz anderes...

Wie war das denn jetzt ? Wird Mainpean allen Kunden, die nachweislich den Content, der über Mainpeans Dialer angeboten wird, nicht in Anspruch genommen haben das Geld von sich aus zurückerstatten ??

Das wäre* ehrbar*, ist aber ihm kaum zu glauben.


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

sry, Nachtrag :

Ich bin nämlich auch geschädigter von MP und warte dann einfach mal 
auf einen Brief betreffend den Rückzug der Forderungen...

Ich werde auf jeden Fall keine Email schreiben sondern ich werde schön warten und den Gang vors Gericht genüsslich auskosten...sollte es soweit kommen !


----------



## Jacky (14 November 2003)

@ Gast

Du verkennst da etwas einwenig.

Herr Richter hat auf meine Fragen, in denen ich ihn als seriöse und ehrbare Firma angesprochen habe geantwortet.

Gruß jacky


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2003)

Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Richter hat auf meine Fragen, in denen ich ihn als seriöse und
> ehrbare Firma angesprochen habe geantwortet.



Glückwunsch, du bist leicht zufrieden zu stellen, mit leeren Versprechungen und hohlen
Phrasen, ganz im Stil unserer Politiker: "Was interessiert mich das Geschwätz von gestern" ...
cp

PS: das mit der seriösen und ehrbar steht auf dem Prüfstand Versprechungen 
kann man abgeben so lang wie der Tag ist (24 Stunden und 2 Überstunden sind auch noch drin)


----------



## Dirty M (14 November 2003)

Jacky, ok, Du hast Herrn Richter Fragen zu seiner ehrbaren und seriösen Firma gestellt ! Aber welche meintest Du da eigentlich ??

Die Ungerechtigkeit und Heuchelei der allgemein hier diskutierten Sache lässt mich die Fäuste ballen. 

Erst fett Kohle abziehen (legal evtl. zu dem Zeitpunkt ja - ehrbar nein, seriös auch nicht) und dann hinterher da wo´s alle lesen können auf verständnisvoll und reuig machen. Sowas kann man auch ohne sich in der breiten Öffentlichkeit als "Retter der Szene" auszugeben.
 :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2003)

@A. Richter: Nu ma Butter bei die Fische : 

Was sagen denn Sie zu solchen "Kunden" wie Herrn M.D. aus Mü. ??
(hat sich im  Parallel-Thread "Fragen an M.D." wohl genug geoutet)
Wär doch nett, wenn man dazu mal'n kurzes Statment lesen könnte!
Damit's schneller geht : Bitte ankreuzen - wenn's passt :

O : Ist mir peinlich - ich werde ihn abmahnen u. ggf. von der Kundenliste streichen (bzw. : habe ihn schon gestrichen / würde ihn nie als Kunden/Geschäftspartner haben wollen)   .
O : Ist mir lästig - spuckt mir in die Suppe bei meiner Immitsch-Kampagne. Lieber wär's mir, er würde das M* halten  :evil: 
O : Ist einer meiner besseren Kunden - bringt reichlich Umsatz; für seine "Untaten" und seinen kaum erkennbaren "content" bin ich schließlich nicht verantwortlich. Warum soll ich also was unternehmen?? :sun: 
O : Der Mann hat natürlich völlig Recht : Wer nicht richtig lesen kann, soll gefälligst zahlen! :argue: 

Sorry wg des doppel-Postings, aber die Reaktion interessiert (nicht nur?) mich nun mal !

GASTon


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (15 November 2003)

GASTon schrieb:
			
		

> @A. Richter: Nu ma Butter bei die Fische :
> 
> Was sagen denn Sie zu solchen "Kunden" wie Herrn M.D. aus Mü. ??
> (hat sich im  Parallel-Thread "Fragen an M.D." wohl genug geoutet)
> ...



Na da kann ich mal ne Antwort einfügen:
O: Ist garnicht mehr unser Kunde. Hat jetzt (schon 3 Monate) einen Dialer von GN in Wetter. Nutzt hauptsächlich Nummern der MCN und wird jetzt gegen uns langsam "aufmüpfig".....hätte er nicht machen sollen müssen  

Und nun fragt Euch mal warum...

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## BenTigger (15 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Na da kann ich mal ne Antwort einfügen:
> O: Ist garnicht mehr unser Kunde. Hat jetzt (schon 3 Monate) einen Dialer von GN in Wetter. Nutzt hauptsächlich Nummern der MCN und wird jetzt gegen uns langsam "aufmüpfig".....hätte er nicht machen sollen müssen
> 
> Und nun fragt Euch mal warum...
> ...



Hey A.R. Da sag ich nur: :thumb: wenn es das ist was ich denke, was ich mich fragen soll


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2003)

> hätte er nicht machen sollen müssen



Stimmt. Ist nicht nett. Wo Ihr doch so lange Zeit so gut gemeinsam die User abkassiert habt mit kostenlosen Filesharing-Tools für 30 Euro pro Einwahl und mehr...  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> GASTon schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na, fein  8) 
Also, im Prinzip, Antwort 1 ( nur peinlich isses ihm wohl nich  ) und  2 (nur das mit der Image-Kampagne haut wohl nicht hin??? Die Worte hör' ich wohl ...  :roll: )

Aber immerhin ...


GASTon


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wird jetzt gegen uns langsam "aufmüpfig".....hätte er nicht machen sollen müssen...


*M.D. - eben doch ein Bauernopfer?*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> M.D. in einem verschwundenen Thread schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (16 November 2003)

@ anna


*Bauernopfer* mag ja zutreffen, aber nicht meines. Ich opfere nie Bauern.  Und M.D. ist auch nicht bei mir Bauer. Nein, seine Ernte hat er anderswo eingefahren, dort wo jetzt der Scheiterhaufen aufgeschichtet wird.

M.D. Deine Angst vor einem *Bauernopfer ist berechtigt *.


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> *Bauernopfer* mag ja zutreffen, aber nicht meines...


Eben, drum - so wird es wohl sein!


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (17 November 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein. Eher ein öffentlicher virtueller Suizid. Man sollte immer seine Grenzen kennen und auch mal zurückstecken können.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## BenTigger (17 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Eher ein öffentlicher virtueller Suizid. Man sollte immer seine Grenzen kennen und auch mal zurückstecken können.
> 
> MfG A.Richter



Genau das Problem vieler Leute. Einmal versuchen sie was, das geht gut, dann noch ein zweites mal... das ging auch gut. Doch dann bekommen sie den Hals nicht voll und machen mehr und mehr. DAS geht dann irgendwann nach hinten los.

Bei M.D. ist es nun soweit......

Herr A.R. scheint grade noch die Kurve gekratzt zu haben  Nach dem Warnschuss der RegTp


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2003)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Herr A.R. scheint grade noch die Kurve gekratzt zu haben



" Die Worte höre ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube." 

cp


----------



## Baller Otto (17 November 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist toll!!! 
Es kratzt "A.R"
Ich kann eine E-Mail schreiben, dann wird mir endlich wirklich geholfen!
Es zeigt sich "kulant" die Firma XYZ 0190-MehrwertrufnummeranbieterwaschdieHändeinUnschuldundschaumireinenFilmanderxxxEurogekostethat.

Leider nur bei denen die immernoch renitent sind, nicht bei denen die diesen Film bezahlt haben.

Tausende (zehntausende hunderttausende...) haben schon ---zahl-blech-futsch--- bezahlt, Geld weg, kein Gegenwert. Egal!

Im Zweifel in 10 Foren kundt tun: Ihr müsst nur mal kurz mailen. Dann geht alles klar.

Das ist dann viel einfacher. Für vieleicht 100 die eh nicht bezahlt hätten, vermeidet Prozesse, welche evt. verloren werden und wirkt strafmindernd vorm Kadi, sollte es mal dazu kommen.

Nein Herr Geschäftsführer.
Sie haben 105% gewusst was da seit Jahren passiert.
Und Sie haben sicher gut verdient.
Und Sie haben über die Dummheit der Anderen warscheinlich gelacht und Witze gemacht, wie es in der Branche, soweit ich es erlebt habe, üblich ist.

Jetzt stelen Sie sich hier hin und sagen kurze Mail, alles wird gut...
Danke!
Reicht.

Wer in MEINEN kostenlosen Werbeemailnewsletter möchte, muss nur kurz mailen an: [email protected] 
Er bekommt dann garantiert kostenlos 100 Werbemails, 10 Dialer, und 1 Hackertool (zyn:=aus) auf seine E-Mail Adresse.

Mir wird schlecht, das musste raus,
BO

[Rechtschreib: M.D. Style]
Welchen ich als Bauernopfer erwarte.


----------



## Der Genervte (18 November 2003)

@Mainpean - betreffend Posting von Baller Otto

Herr Richter, wieviele 'Fälle' wurden bis jetzt von Mainpean storniert?

Wieviele davon waren NICHT durch eMails an Sie angestoßen?

Wie wollen Sie - in naher Zukunft - mit 'abgeschlossenen Altfällen' umgehen, die schon vor Wochen/Monaten auf Grund von "Drohungen" von In-tele/acoreus gezahlt hatten und von Ihrem 'Angebot' nichts wissen?


Eine Beantwortung dieser Fragen sollte eigentlich in Ihre neue Geschäftpolitik passen - und eine Erstattung bei "zweifelhaften" Altfällen ebenfalls.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren...


----------



## Jacky (18 November 2003)

Herr Richter.

Mich würden auch nun einmal, einpaar Zahlen interessieren!

Wieviel Geschädigte haben sich bisher bei Ihnen gemeldet?

Bei Wieviel wurde kulant gehandelt?  

Wieviel wurden abgewiesen?

Und Wieviel wurden noch nicht bearbeitet?

Ich frage nicht ohne Grund, denn bei 2 mir bekannten Fällen, kam bisher noch nicht einmal eine Antwort Ihrerseits.

Bitte um Antwort.

Gruß Jacky


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (19 November 2003)

Sorry für die Funkstille. War zwei Tage nicht im Büro. Heute geht es weiter.
Hier ein paar Zahlen:
etwa 12 Nutzer der Mailadresse.
davon 5 bearbeitet und 4 kulant behandelt. (Meldung an Inkassobüro)

Noch ein Hinweis: Der Inhalteanbieter kann auf seine Forderungen bestehen. Wir können nur das Inkassobüro auffordern nicht mehr zu mahnen.
Bei Interesse (oder unauffindbarem Dialer) können wir natürlich den Inhalteanbieter nochmals nennen. 

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> ...davon 5 bearbeitet und 4 kulant behandelt...


Herr Richter,
können Sie für die Leser hier beispielhaft erklären, welche Gründe auch zur Ablehnung der Kulanz führen können?


----------



## Der Genervte (19 November 2003)

*acoreus*

Heute ist doch garnicht Freitag???

Habe Post von acoreus erhalten - vom Datum ausgegangen nehme ich mal an, das die Mitteilung von Herrn Richter an acoreus sich mit dem 'Formschreiben' überschnitten hat. Erwarten würde ich allerdings darüber auch eine Mitteilung von acoreus - von mir aus ein Formschreiben, sind wir ja gewöhnt.
Ebenso, die Unwahrheiten in diesem Schreiben. Nicht eine der gestellten Frage bzw. der angeforderten Unterlagen wurde mir zur Kenntnis gebracht.

DAS wäre auch ein Beitrag zur Seriösität, wenn die Nebenpflichten erst erfüllt würden, bevor die Drohungen anfangen.

@ Herrn Richter
Wäre es nicht machbar, das Mainpean (oder deren Abrechner) bei Einwendungen automatisch und ohne Aufforderung einen Prüfbericht nach §16 TKV sendet, einschließlich einer GENAUEN Aufstellung, wann wo wielange welcher Content genutzt wurde und welche Daten übertragen wurden? Damit wäre es auch für Sie einfacher, eventuelle schwarze Schafe ihrer Contentanbieter auszufiltern.

Herr Richter, sind 5 entschiedene 'Fälle' nicht etwas wenig? Wenn ich nur 10min suche finde ich 10 Betroffene, bei denen es sich auch nur um Sekundenverbindungen halndelt.

Und, wie sieht es mit 'Altfällen' aus, wo schon gezahlt wurde, es aber auch nur eine Vebindung von wenige Sekunden gab?

Ein Statement dazu wäre SEHR wünschenswert.


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2003)

Wow, Mainpean scheint ja ein ganzes Imperium zu sein.

Mehr als 12 Benutzer ! 

Hahahah, das ist weniger als ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.
IMHO fast nichts.

Wieviel "Kunden" haben Sie denn insgesamt momentan ??

15 ??

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## dotshead (19 November 2003)

Kann man auch anders sehen. Viele zufriedene Kunden, die gerne für die erhaltene Dienstleistung
zahlen.

Freundliche Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Der Jurist (20 November 2003)

Dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> .... Kann man auch anders sehen. Viele zufriedene Kunden, die gerne für die erhaltene Dienstleistung zahlen.
> 
> Freundliche Grüsse aus ME
> 
> Dots aka Rabauke



Hallo Rabauke,

hat Mainpean Dein Flehen immer noch nicht erhört, weil Du Dich - jedenfalls wirkt es so auf mich - einschleimst?


----------



## atze46 (20 November 2003)

Guten Morgen in die Runde!

Mainpean schrieb:
<"Sorry für die Funkstille. War zwei Tage nicht im Büro. Heute geht es weiter. 
Hier ein paar Zahlen: 
etwa 12 Nutzer der Mailadresse. 
davon 5 bearbeitet und 4 kulant behandelt. (Meldung an Inkassobüro) 

Noch ein Hinweis: Der Inhalteanbieter kann auf seine Forderungen bestehen. Wir können nur das Inkassobüro auffordern nicht mehr zu mahnen. 
Bei Interesse (oder unauffindbarem Dialer) können wir natürlich den Inhalteanbieter nochmals nennen. 

MfG A.Richter "<

Ich gehörte wahrscheinlich zu den" 4 kulant behandelten" der Mainpean,hatte ja eine Antwortmail von Herrn A.R. !
War wohl nichts damit, denn es geht seit gestern wieder los mit den Mahnungen der acoreus......

Jetzt warte ich auch genüßlich auf die gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung und mir braucht der "Inhalteanbieter" bestimmt nicht nocheinmal genannt werden......................

Dies nur als Hinweis an alle anderen angeblich "kulant Behandelten".......

Gruß Atze


----------



## BenTigger (20 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Hinweis: Der Inhalteanbieter kann auf seine Forderungen bestehen. Wir können nur das Inkassobüro auffordern nicht mehr zu mahnen.
> MfG A.Richter



Ach Herr Richter... dann doch nur heisse Luft von ihnen. Erst gross rumtönen, wir nehmen uns der Fälle an, dann Usern Kulanz versprechen und verkünden, den Inkassobüros eine Bitte zukommen zu lassen, nicht zu mahnen (was die geflissentlich ignorieren, wie nun bekannt wurde). 
Von Ihnen kommt in Wirklichkeit nichts ernsthaftes rüber, was ein wenig Vertrauen in Sie und ihre Firma aufkommen lässt..

Wow, von 12 Fällen schon 5 bearbeitet... Na nu wissen wir auch warum die Antworten der Ingassobüros Monate dauern. Die haben dann bestimmt 24 Fälle zu bearbeiten....


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2003)

> Kann man auch anders sehen. Viele zufriedene Kunden, die gerne für die erhaltene Dienstleistung
> zahlen.


----------



## Dirty M (20 November 2003)

> Wow, von 12 Fällen schon 5 bearbeitet... Na nu wissen wir auch warum die Antworten der Ingassobüros Monate dauern. Die haben dann bestimmt 24 Fälle zu bearbeiten....



 :lol:  :lol: 

Mensch, Ben : Das dauert, besonders wenn man so *sorgfältig* die *Einwände seiner "Kunden" prüft.* Eine indivuelle Auseinandersetzung mit dem Problem und kompetente Hilfestellung bei Einwänden ist doch ein Markenzeichen von Mainpean und Co. Da ists schon viel, wenn ganze 5 Fälle bearbeitet werden. wirklich. Und ausserdem muss man ja noch öffentlichkeitswirksam Schadensbegrenzung betreiben. Das ist auch zeitraubend, besonders wenn man sooooooooooo viele Kunden hat, die man versucht zu erreichen. Ausserdem belegen Mainpean und co ja auch sofort die Stichhaltigkeit Ihrer Forderungen durch Drohungen und Lügen. Nicht etwa durch Vorlage von EVN oder AL. Nein, nein, das würde ja noch mehr Zeit kosten. Lieber mal ein bissel Angst machen.


FAIR PAY PLEASE !  Sie haben noch 4 Tage Zeit !


----------



## Der Genervte (20 November 2003)

Das war es wohl mit "Beantwortung vieler Fragen an Mainpean"!

Wurde es jetzt zu unangenehm? Oder, wären außer Ankündigungen und 4 (!) Einzelfällen jetzt definitive Taten gefragt - vor denen man sich doch ganz gerne drücken würde?

Änderung der Geschäftsphilosophie - oder doch nur eine "Feigenblattaktion" ???


----------



## atze46 (20 November 2003)

Hallo,

möchte ein wenig verbessern.....

*3-Einzelfälle*
Danke


----------



## Fidul (20 November 2003)

Ich schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das denn nun genau letztes Jahr mit der IBS Clearing AG?


Schade, noch immer keine Antwort. Und dabei würde gerade die Aufklärung dieser peinlichen Affäre entscheidend zur Bewertung der _Glaubwürdigkeit_ Mainpeans beitragen.


----------



## DocSnyder (21 November 2003)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich würde noch dazu interessieren, wie es damals vor sich ging, als DOEDel, Dialpartner, Porno Hacker Crew etc. (jedenfalls die schlimmsten Stardialer-Spammer) von Mainpean zur IBS Spamming AG "umzogen". So ganz ohne Mithilfe des Dialeranbieters geschah dies ja offenbar nicht.

Gab es "Pink Contracts" mit den Genannten, hat Mainpean damals generell Spammer bewusst geduldet oder sind aus Kitzingen, Kiel und Cottbus regelmäßig schwarze Kleinbusse nach Berlin gefahren?

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## BenTigger (21 November 2003)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, eben deswegen *keine* Stellungnahme, damit die Glaubwürdigkeit nicht sofort im *ARSCH * ist.  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2003)

Habe vor über einer Woche ne mail an mainpean geschickt und keine Antwort bekommen. Das wars dann wohl mit Fragen beantworten und so. Wieder nur heiße Luft.


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2003)

atze46 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Genervte schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder doch 4? *gg*

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1183105&d=90&a=1&t=1724678


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> atze46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann die ganze Aufregung hier gar nicht verstehen! Es würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen, diese Abzocker anzuschreiben und um Kulanz zu bitten! Nein ehrlich, das wäre unter meiner Würde! Ich lasse mich nicht erst betrügen und bitte dann noch um Gnade!
AR und seine Kumpanen wollen die Aufmüpfigen hier im Forum mit Ihren tollen Angeboten ruhigstellen, weil Ihnen der Arsch auf Grundeis geht!!
Von den organisierten Forumsnutzern hier geht nämlich eine echte Gefahr für die Dialermafia aus, auch wenn die das nie zugeben würden!

Wenn er wirklich kulant wäre, könnte er ja alle, die in den letzten Jahren geprellt wurden (wenige sek. Einwahldauer) und sich durch böse Briefe "überreden" ließen, zu zahlen, anschreiben und eine Rückerstattung anbieten! 

Außerdem geht es mir in meinem Fall nicht um 79,90 €, sondern um die Sache selbst! Der Briefwechsel mit dem Inkasso-Büro macht inzwischen richtig Spaß, und ich hoffe nur, daß sie mir endlich den versprochenen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zustellen! Und dann schauen wir mal, was  passiert...


----------



## caipi66 (23 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, war eben nicht angemeldet! Der Artikel ist von mir!


----------



## johinos (23 November 2003)

caipi66 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die ganze Aufregung hier gar nicht verstehen! Es würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen, diese Abzocker anzuschreiben und um Kulanz zu bitten!


Es geht nicht darum, um Gnade zu bitten. Ich denke, MP hat die Zeichen der Zeit verstanden und will nicht weiter daran mitwirken, dass wegen des immensen Missbrauchs der RegTP nicht nur die Zähne geschliffen, sondern auch noch eine Peitsche in die Hand gedrückt wird. 
Und jeder vorgetragene Fall, den MP entscheiden muss, beeinflusst das Bild in der Öffentlichkeit. In Foren wie diesen lesen ja nicht nur die Gebeutelten mit.


----------



## Counselor (23 November 2003)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht darum, um Gnade zu bitten. Ich denke, MP hat die Zeichen der Zeit verstanden und will nicht weiter daran mitwirken, dass wegen des immensen Missbrauchs der RegTP nicht nur die Zähne geschliffen, sondern auch noch eine Peitsche in die Hand gedrückt wird.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob AR bereits verstanden hat, welches Eigentor er sich mit dem 'Ja Weiter' Tool geschossen hat:



			
				AG Siegburg schrieb:
			
		

> Daher kann auch offenbleiben, ob angesichts der durch die Regierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post im Oktober 2003 vorgenommene Sperrung von ca. 400.000 von 530.000 Dialern nicht schon bereits hinreichende Anhaltspunkte für einen Missbrauch von Telekommunikationsnetzen vorliegen.



Ob die Frage noch lange offen bleibt?

Counselor


----------



## caipi66 (24 November 2003)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, MP hat die Zeichen der Zeit verstanden und will nicht weiter daran mitwirken, dass wegen des immensen Missbrauchs der RegTP nicht nur die Zähne geschliffen, sondern auch noch eine Peitsche in die Hand gedrückt wird.
> Und jeder vorgetragene Fall, den MP entscheiden muss, beeinflusst das Bild in der Öffentlichkeit. In Foren wie diesen lesen ja nicht nur die Gebeutelten mit.



Der hat gar nichts verstanden! Der hat jahrelang gewusst, daß seine Dialer von diesem Analphabeten aus M. zum Betrügen benutzt werden. Und jetzt weiß er genau, daß die Luft dünn werden könnte und seiner Firma dann ein großer Teil vom Umsatz wegbrechen würde!
Nun versucht er, mit seinen tollen Angeboten den Hals aus der Schlinge zu ziehen und das Beste aus seiner Situation zu machen!


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2003)

*Was habt Ihr erwartet...*

Mein Gott Leute,

was soll das? Ich habe diesen "Dialog" in diesem Forum von Anfang an verfolgt, und kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass hier engagierte  Dialergegner für blöd verkauft werden sollen.

Wieviel Gründe gibt es, einen i.d.R. miesen "Content" mittels Dialer unter die potentiellen Kunden zu bringen?

Eigentlich nur einen, nämlich den, maximal viel Geld verdienen zu wollen. Da wird man mit Sicherheit billigend in Kauf nehmen, dass neben vielleicht 70% freiwilliger Einwahlen, 20% unbeabischtigt erfolgen, und vermutlich 10% gar in betrügerischer Absicht zustande kommen.

Wen man sich dann noch, wie hier mehrfach beschrieben, die unzutreffenden oder besser gesagt die betrügerischen "Werbemaßnahmen" für den Dialercontent ansieht (SPAM-Mails, kostenlose Einwahltools, usw.), dann sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn in dieser Branche KEIN Anbieter seriös sein kann.

Ob der Herr Richter nun vom Saulus zum Paulus mutiert kann ich nicht sagen; fest steht mit Sicherheit nur, auch er respektive seine Firma hat auch an den Betrügereien tüchtig mitverdient, und er wird den Teufel tun, zu feste an dem Ast zu sägen, auf dem er noch immer sitzt. Die ganze Sache läuft wohl eher unter dem Motto "Schadensbegrenzung in Zeiten härteren Gegenwindes".

Also, glaubt im nicht. Und den Betroffenen kann man nur raten, versucht für euch persönlich das Beste rauszuholen (auch in Form von persönlichen Mails an A.R.), und traut dem Laden trotzdem nicht. Die wollen so oder so nur euer Geld, und nichts anderes.

Ciao

Torsten Gremhold (Gott sei Dank Kein-Betroffener)


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2003)

100% Zustimmung !

 :lol:


----------



## johinos (25 November 2003)

Wo bleibt er nur? :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2003)

*Ei wo is denn das Christkind?*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleibt er nur? :gruebel:


Dat frag ich mich auch. Hab auch an das Christkind geschrieben, es antwortet aber nicht, oder im Moment nicht mehr oder überhaupt nicht mehr - wer weiß schon außer dem lieben Gott? Hab da noch was in Erinnerung: Das Christkind wollte sich nach einer Woche wieder melden und wichtiges verkünden. Tja die Woche ist schon längst vorbei und komme zu dem (Trug?) Schluß:

Keiner hat mehr das Christkind gesehn
es verschwindet auf nimmer Wiedersehn.


----------



## KatzenHai (27 November 2003)

Ja, Schade, Herr Richter,

dass Sie die hier postenden Geschädigten offensichtlich nicht ernst nehmen möchten. Es sah ja durchaus gut und nach "tätiger Reue" aus, als Sie kurz nach der Entscheidung der RegTP (unterstützt und flankiert von Gesinnungsgenossen) hier aufschlugen und Besserung gelobten.

Nach nunmehr über sechs Wochen konstatieren wir aber erhebliche Irritation ob der Ernsthaftigkeit: Unglaubliche sechs Fälle wurden (vermeintlich, teilweise bestritten) geklärt - und alle anderen warten auf Reaktionen, Antworten oder Erklärungen.

Natürlich sind Sie nicht verpflichtet, auf Probleme einzugehen oder zu reagieren, die Ihnen über dieses Forum bekannt werden.

Mit den gedanklichen Empfindungen der hier Teilnehmenden müssen Sie dann aber unwidersprochen leben. Vielleicht ist dies Ihnen ja egal - ok, ein freies Land.
Schön oder vertrauensbildend ist dies aber sicherlich nicht.

Und das finde ich - gerne der Fairness verpflichtet - eben schade.

Man hat halt doch nur selten eine zweite Chance für einen ersten Eindruck. 
Eine dritte aber nie.


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (27 November 2003)

Am besten kurz bei den Geschädigten informieren. Wir sind am abarbeiten. Inwischen wurde Dutzenden geholfen. Wir treten damit nur nicht so reisserisch auf.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Wir treten damit nur nicht so reisserisch auf



Wow , eine ganz neue Seite, das ist mal was ganz Neues, die bescheidenen Wohltäter 
im Stillen und Verborgenen. Warum diese neue Bescheidenheit und Zurückhaltung? bei guten Taten 
ist das wirklich nicht nötig. Das nimmt bestimmt keiner übel   
cp


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (27 November 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider doch. Auf jeden Fall wird den Leuten geholfen. So oder so. Wenn es berechtigte Einwände gibt, regeln wir das.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Counselor (27 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Leider doch. Auf jeden Fall wird den Leuten geholfen. So oder so. Wenn es berechtigte Einwände gibt, regeln wir das.
> MfG A.Richter



Ist Ihr Forderungserlass eigentlich mit den anderen Beteiligten (Netzbetreiber, Inkassobüro und Webmaster) abgesprochen?

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2003)

> Wenn es berechtigte Einwände gibt, regeln wir das.



Was sind Ihrer Meinung nach berechtigte Einwände ?
Zählt da auch ein zu geringer Traffic oder eine kurze Verbindungsdauer zu ?


----------



## Der Genervte (27 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn es berechtigte Einwände gibt, regeln wir das.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage wurde Hr. Richter schon des öfteren gestellt - genauso wie andere.

Aber anscheinend will oder kann Hr. Richter diese nicht beantworten. Schließlich heißt dieser Threat ja auch "Beantwortung VIELER Fragen an Mainpean" und nicht alle.

Am besten, wir machen ein neuen Threat auf:  was kann alles als "viel" bezeichnet werden?
 :evil:


----------



## dvill (27 November 2003)

In diesem Forum darf gepostet werden, aber es gibt keinen Zwang, etwas zu sagen für die, die es nicht wollen. Insofern muss niemand aufgefordert werden zu Äußerungen, die er nicht freiwillig einbringen will.

Soweit ich die Selbstinszenierung der letzten Wochen verstanden habe, ging es darum:


			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde allerdings versuchen, speziell unsere Firma, ins richtige Licht zu rücken.


Das "richtige" Licht ist ein zutreffendes Licht, unabhängig von den Kriterien "gut", "seriös" oder sonst was, eben nur "zutreffend". Wenn durch das beredete Schweigen das "richtige" Licht auf diese Firma geworfen wird, sollte man das so zu Kenntnis nehmen. Ehrlichkeit geht vor.

Unter

http://mainpean.de/v2/content/content.php?what=aktuell.vs.history#375

wurden Dialer der Version 3.7.5 ab der 47. Woche angekündigt, in der RegTP-DB befindet sich heute nicht ein einziger:

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?rufnummer=885887&dialerversion=3.7.5

Alle dort registrierten Dialer entsprechen der Version 3.7.4 gemäß

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?rufnummer=885887&dialerversion=3.7.4

Hier kann jeder selbst entscheiden, welches Licht geworfen wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Forum darf gepostet werden, aber es gibt keinen Zwang, etwas zu sagen für die, die es nicht wollen. Insofern muss niemand aufgefordert werden zu Äußerungen, die er nicht freiwillig einbringen will.
> 
> Soweit ich die Selbstinszenierung der letzten Wochen verstanden habe, ging es darum:
> 
> ...



Wie immer: Danke für die Stimmungsmache, dvill!

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Datenbank evtl. Tage oder Wochen hinter der eigentlichen Registrierung hinterherhinkt oder sich da etwas zeitlich dazwischen geschoben hat, dass die Registrierung sich ein wenig nach hinten verzögert?

Aber wie üblich: Erstmal draufhauen. Macht wohl mehr Spass.


----------



## dvill (27 November 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Macht wohl mehr Spass.


Angesichts von Dialerangeboten für Schüler der 7. Klasse, ihre Hausaufgaben zu Lasten der elterlichen Telefonrechnung abzuschreiben, bin ich in dieser Frage von Spaßgefühlen ganz weit entfernt.

Ich habe zuvor den Ankündigungen eines Unternehmens die Fakten gegenübergestellt. Die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit verantwortet dieses Unternehmen doch wohl selbst.

Wenn dieser Vergleich als "draufhauen" bezeichnet wird, spricht das so geäußerte Verständnis Bände. Damit kann ich leben.

Meinungsbildend sind nicht nur die verbreiteten Informationen, sondern auch die unterlassenen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Meinungsbildend sind nicht nur die verbreiteten Informationen, sondern auch die unterlassenen.
> Dietmar Vill


Eben. Auch die, dass die Datenbank der RegTP nich TAGESAKTUELLE Infos enthält, sondern der Zeit doch einige Zeit hinterherhinkt.

Warum hast Du diese Info vergessen zu erwähnen?


----------



## Counselor (28 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Schlauer Gast

Die Datenbank hinkt nicht hinterher. Wenn MP Dialer zum Download freigibt, bevor eine abschliessende Entscheidung über den Registrierung gefallen ist, ist MP seiner Zeit Lichtjahre voraus. Dialer, die im Moment der ersten Anwahl (=Inbetriebnahme) dort nicht eingetragen sind, lösen keine Zahlungspflicht aus, weil Dienstleistungen nur über vorab registrierte Dialer angeboten werden dürfen. 

Da macht das Wörtchen 'vor' im Gestzestext und 'vorab' in der Regierungsbegründung den großen Unterschied, der Rückwirkungen auf das Datum der Antragstellung ausschließt.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Datenbank hinkt nicht hinterher. Wenn MP Dialer zum Download freigibt, bevor eine abschliessende Entscheidung über den Registrierung gefallen ist, ist MP seiner Zeit Lichtjahre voraus. Dialer, die im Moment der ersten Anwahl (=Inbetriebnahme) dort nicht eingetragen sind, lösen keine Zahlungspflicht aus, weil Dienstleistungen nur über vorab registrierte Dialer angeboten werden dürfen.
> 
> Da macht das Wörtchen 'vor' im Gestzestext und 'vorab' in der Regierungsbegründung den großen Unterschied, der Rückwirkungen auf das Datum der Antragstellung ausschließt.
> 
> Counselor



Bitte informiere Dich doch einfach einmal, bevor Du hier mitredest.

1. Die Datenbank der RegTP hat momentan hat eine Verzögerung zwischen 1 bis 2 Wochen.

2. Die Registrierung erfolgt ausweislich des jeweiligen Registierungsbescheides durch die RegTP vom Tag der Antragstellung an, nicht erst vom Tag der Registrierung. Es ist also falsch, was Du da erzählst.

3. Die Worte "vor" und "vorab" beziehen sich ausschliesslich auf die Tatsache, dass vor Betriebsaufnahme eine Antragsstellung erfolgen muss.

4. Da die Registrierung keinerlei Aussage über die inhaltliche Qualität eines Dialers trifft (überall nachzulesen), erfolgt hier auch keine inhaltliche Prüfung, so dass schon Dein Begriff von der "abschliessenden Entscheidung" falsch ist. Die RegTP hat hier nichts zu entscheiden, sie ist zur Registrierung verpflichtet. Das ist ja die Krux an dieser ganzen Registrierung, weil man zuerst denken könnte, es erfolgt eine inhaltliche Kontrolle, passiert aber gerade nicht.


----------



## dvill (28 November 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Eben. Auch die, dass die Datenbank der RegTP nich TAGESAKTUELLE Infos enthält, sondern der Zeit doch einige Zeit hinterherhinkt.
> 
> Warum hast Du diese Info vergessen zu erwähnen?


Ich habe es weder vergessen noch ist es nötig, in jeden Beitrag auf das gesamte, hier im Forum vorhandene Wissen hinzuweisen.

Natürlich habe ich auch in aktuellen Downloads kostenloser Zugangstools - zuletzt gestern - versucht, einen Dialer der Version 3.7.5 zu bekommen.

Ich konnte bei mehreren Stichproben nur Dialer der Version 3.7.4 finden. Gibt es Dialer in der neuen Version im Einsatz?

Ich habe den Link auf die RegTP-DB gebracht, weil das für andere Leser jederzeit, auch in den kommenden Tagen, zur Bildung einer eigenen Meinung nachvollzogen werden kann.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (28 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Datenbank der RegTP hat momentan hat eine Verzögerung zwischen 1 bis 2 Woche


Bedeutet, daß der Dialer, dessen Registrierung jetzt beantragt wird, erst in zwei Wochen zum Download zur Verfügung gestellt werden darf.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Die Registrierung erfolgt ausweislich des jeweiligen Registierungsbescheides durch die RegTP vom Tag der Antragstellung an, nicht erst vom Tag der Registrierung. Es ist also falsch, was Du da erzählst.


Die rückwirkende Registrierung löst die Vergütungspflicht nicht rückwirkend aus. Der Dialer muß vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme in der Datenbank verzeichnet sein. Bitte die verwaltungsrechtlichen Vorgänge von den zivilrechtlichen Schlußfolgerungen trennen. Der Dialeranbieter ist selbst dafür verantwortlich, daß er den Dialer erst anbietet, wenn er einen positiven Registrierungsbescheid hat.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Die Worte "vor" und "vorab" beziehen sich ausschliesslich auf die Tatsache, dass vor Betriebsaufnahme eine Antragsstellung erfolgen muss.


Wäre das so, würde das auch so im Gesetz stehen. Dort steht aber nicht

```
Anwählprogramme über 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Dialer) dürfen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn der Antrag auf Registrierung vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde gestellt ist ...
```
Sondern

```
Anwählprogramme über 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Dialer) dürfen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden
```



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Da die Registrierung keinerlei Aussage über die inhaltliche Qualität eines Dialers trifft (überall nachzulesen), erfolgt hier auch keine inhaltliche Prüfung, so dass schon Dein Begriff von der "abschliessenden Entscheidung" falsch ist. Die RegTP hat hier nichts zu entscheiden, sie ist zur Registrierung verpflichtet.


Sie entscheidet, ob die Voraussetzungen der Registrierung erfüllt sind. Das ist zwar keine materielle Prüfung, aber eine formelle Prüfung und eine Entscheidung, ob die formellen Voraussetzungen vorliegen.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Bedeutet, daß der Dialer, dessen Registrierung jetzt beantragt wird, erst in zwei Wochen zum Download zur Verfügung gestellt werden darf.



Wenn Du schon positivistisch (vgl. u.) argumentiert, dann halte ich Dir jetzt entgehen, dass da nicht steht "...in der Datenbank eingetragen."
sondern nur "...registriert".

Und wenn die RegTP 8 Wochen braucht, dann besteht während dieser 8 Wochen keine Vergütungspflicht?

Du fehlinterpretierst hier etwas Grundlegendes. Die zivilrechtliche Vergütungspflicht hängt von der verwaltungsrechtlichen Registrierung ab. Und diese wird ab Antragstellung vorgenommen.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Die rückwirkende Registrierung löst die Vergütungspflicht nicht rückwirkend aus. Der Dialer muß vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme in der Datenbank verzeichnet sein. Bitte die verwaltungsrechtlichen Vorgänge von den zivilrechtlichen Schlußfolgerungen trennen. Der Dialeranbieter ist selbst dafür verantwortlich, daß er den Dialer erst anbietet, wenn er einen positiven Registrierungsbescheid hat.



Nein, wo steht das, was Du sagst? Du willst hier etwas herleiten, was das Gesetz nicht hergibt. 
Es gibt genug Beispiele im Zivilrecht, dass Sachen auch rückwirkend eine Veränderung erfahren können, ich erwähne hier zB nur die Anfechtung. 



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre das so, würde das auch so im Gesetz stehen. Dort steht aber nicht
> 
> ```
> Anwählprogramme über 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Dialer) dürfen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn der Antrag auf Registrierung vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde gestellt ist ...
> ...


----------



## Counselor (28 November 2003)

@Gast



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Du fehlinterpretierst hier etwas Grundlegendes. Die zivilrechtliche Vergütungspflicht hängt von der verwaltungsrechtlichen Registrierung ab. Und diese wird ab Antragstellung vorgenommen



Die Registrierung selbst sehe ich als eine Obliegenheit. Die tatsächlich erfolgte Registrierung im Moment der ersten Inbetriebnahme ist Tatbestandsvoraussetzung des § 43 b TKG. Nichtregistrierung im Zeitpunkt der ersten Inbetriebnahme des Dialers führt also zur Selbstschädigung des Anbieters.

Ist im Zeitpunkt der ersten Inbetriebnahme nicht registriert, sondern nur ein Antrag auf Registrierung bei der RegTP eingegangen, ist eine Tatbestandsvoraussetzung des § 43b TKG (Verbotsgesetz) nicht erfüllt. Daß das Verwaltungsverfahren sich hier in einem Schwebezustand befindet, ist unerheblich, denn der Anbieter kann durch rechtzeitige Antragstellung dafür sorgen, daß im Zeitpunkt der ersten Inbetriebnahme kein Schwebezustand herrscht und die Obliegenhaeit erfüllt ist. Das Obligo  ist erfüllt, wenn die RegTP über den Antrag positiv befunden hat und ihre Entscheidung bekanntgegeben hat. Das tut sie gegenüber dem Kunden durch Eintrag in die Datenbank. Die Entscheidung beinhaltet  die Feststellung, daß die Obliegenheit Registrierung erfüllt ist.

Rechtsfolge ist meiner Meinung nach, daß das Rechtsgeschäft, wenn die Reegistrierung des Dialers im Moment der ersten Inbetriebnahme erst beantragt, aber noch nicht erfolgt ist,  dem Verbot des § 134 BGB unterfällt. § 134 BGB ordnet die Nichtigkeit ex tunc an. Ich sehe hier keine Möglichkeit einer Umdeutung.

Selbst wenn der Nichtigkeitsgrund später durch (rückwirkende) Vornahme der zunächst nur beantragten Registrierung entfallen würde, würde eine spätere Bestätigung keinesfalls rückwirkende Kraft haben. Verbleiben würde ein Anspruch aus § 141 II BGB.

Warum störst du dich daran, daß man sowohl aus positivistischem als auch aus teleologischem Denkansatz zum gleichen Ergebnis konmmen kann? Gerichte argumentieren oft mit mehreren juristischen Methoden.

Counselor


----------



## BenTigger (28 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten kurz bei den Geschädigten informieren. Wir sind am abarbeiten. Inwischen wurde Dutzenden geholfen. Wir treten damit nur nicht so reisserisch auf.
> 
> MfG A.Richter



Tja zumindest sollten SIE bei den Geschädigten reisserisch auftreten Herr Richter. Aber in POSITIVER Form !!

Ihr abarbeiten gestaltet sich aber äusserst träge.....




> Mainpean hat meinen kompletten Schriftverkehr (inkl. Kopien
> an arcoreus) vorliegen.
> Damit sind sie durchaus in der Lage zu erkennen, dass die
> Vorgehensweise unseriös war.
> ...



Hier keine Antwort... und bei den Geschädigten auch nicht... echt toll Herr Richter.

siehe Original:

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?ID=1183105&ListID=6646&m=9163639#9163639


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (1 Dezember 2003)

Mal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht: Wir arbeiten sehr intensiv die entsprechenden Beschwerden ab. Leider habe ich nicht jeden Tag dafür Zeit. Ich möchte jede Beschwerde selbst sichten und bearbeiten. Es sollen keine Standartantworten rauskommen. Dies erfordert Zeit. Diese Zeit sollte man mir geben.
Hier ein paar Reaktionen auf meine Arbeit:


"Hallo Herr Richter.

Erst einmal vielen Dank für Ihre Bemühungen.

Der anonyme Schreiber wird sich sicherlich bei Ihnen melden, ich habe Ihre E.-Mail an ihn weitergeleitet.

Was meinen Fall betrifft, möchte ich die Kerle vor Gericht haben. 

Ich denke, da Sie sich wirklich Mühe geben das geschaffene Unrecht wieder gut zumachen, werde ich meine Anzeige gegen Sie zurückziehen."


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sehr geehrter Herr Richter

Ich bedanke mich für Ihre schnelle, und wie ich finde auch faire und korrekte Entscheidung.

Ich gestatte mir, meinen 'Fall' und Ihre Entscheidung im Forum 'computerbetrug.de' zu posten.
Ich hoffe, das dies Ihrem Anliegen auf Korrektur des Erscheinungsbildes der Fa. Mainpean
zu gute kommt.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sehr geehrter Herr Richter,

wenn wir dieses Ihr Schreiben(Mail)als verbindlich betrachten können,sind wir positiv überrascht!

Danke auch für die schnelle Bearbeitung unserer Anfrage!

Ich lehne Dialer vom Grunde her nicht ab,aber ihre Anwendungen vor allem im Jahr 2003 uferten ins Kriminelle aus......
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo Herr Richer, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich muß erst auf die Telekomrechnung vom 11.12.2003 warten, da müßte dann die besagte Einwahl erscheinen.
Ich melde mich dann gleich.
Nochmals Danke.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

usw usw

MfG A.Richter


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2003)

Diese Story glaube ich erst, wenn wenigstens einer, der hier *vor* dem  Knatsch mit der RegTp 
hier *angemeldeten* User solche "rührenden" Erfolgsstorys bestätigt . Solche "Dankesschreiben" 
kann ich auf Wunsch im Hunderterpack zu günstigen Konditionen liefern.
Jupp


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2003)

Beweiskraft = 0 !

Lassen Sie die Opfer doch selbst sprechen.
Zwischenberichte solcher Art interessieren wirklich nicht. 
Mich zumindest keinen Deut.


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (1 Dezember 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Story glaube ich erst, wenn wenigstens einer, der hier *vor* dem  Knatsch mit der RegTp
> hier *angemeldeten* User solche "rührenden" Erfolgsstorys bestätigt . Solche "Dankesschreiben"
> kann ich auf Wunsch im Hunderterpack zu günstigen Konditionen liefern.
> Jupp



Einer schreit ich soll hier ruhig mal was posten, der andere schreit "Beweiskraft = 0". Was denn nun. 

1. Ich brauche hier garnichts zu beweisen
2. Fragt doch einfach in die Runde
3. Betrügereien ala "Solche Dankesschreiben
kann ich auf Wunsch im Hunderterpack zu günstigen Konditionen liefern" sind nicht erwünscht.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Betrügereien ala "Solche Dankesschreiben
> kann ich auf
> Wunsch im Hunderterpack zu günstigen Konditionen liefern" sind nicht erwünscht.



Ach du liebe Güte, der freundlich lächende TV-Star völlig humorlos...

Also liebe Mitposter, in Zukunft nicht die Ironietags vergessen, oder wenigstens ein "Schmeilie" 
damit es auch nicht in den falschen Hals rutscht, anscheinend fällt bei manchem
der Groschen nur pfennigweise , ach ja stimmt ja, wir haben ja jetzt den Eurocent, da kann der 
Groschen natürlich gar nicht mehr fallen.
Hinweis: Das war jetzt ironisch.....

Solch "sittliche" Entrüstung wirkt schon komisch und beinahe rührend  

(man achte auf das "Schmeilie" )


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2003)

> 1. Ich brauche hier garnichts zu beweisen



Stimmt ! Dann versuchen Sie es doch gar nicht erst.



> 2. Fragt doch einfach in die Runde



Wenn es was Positives gäbe, würde das bestimmt hier geschrieben stehen. Hab bis jetzt nicht viel gesehen. Aber auch das würde nicht die Masse Ihrer "Kunden" ausmachen.



> 3. Betrügereien ala "Solche Dankesschreiben
> kann ich auf Wunsch im Hunderterpack zu günstigen Konditionen liefern" sind nicht erwünscht.



Woher wissen Sie was hier erwünscht ist ? Admi oder so ? Nein. Also.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht: Wir arbeiten sehr intensiv die entsprechenden Beschwerden ab. Leider habe ich nicht jeden Tag dafür Zeit. Ich möchte jede Beschwerde selbst sichten und bearbeiten. Es sollen keine Standartantworten rauskommen. Dies erfordert Zeit. Diese Zeit sollte man mir geben.
> Hier ein paar Reaktionen auf meine Arbeit:
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Herr Richter,
geben Sie doch mal einen Anhaltspunkt, in welchem Zeitrahmen bei Ihnen mit Antworten auf eine Mail zu rechnen ist, was dieser Betroffene unter "schneller Bearbeitung" versteht. Nur damit man weiß, da kommt noch was zurück oder es läuft unter der Rubrik: im Sande verlaufen...



			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lehne Dialer vom Grunde her nicht ab,aber ihre Anwendungen vor allem im Jahr 2003 uferten ins Kriminelle aus......
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hallo Herr Richer,
> vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2003)

* Wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man nicht und wenn er auch die Wahrheit spricht.*
http://www.wdr.de/radio/wdr2/quintessenz/urteile.html


			
				WDR schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaubwürdig
> Wer als Versicherungsbetrüger erwischt wurde, muss mit einem guten Gedächtnis der Assekuranzen
> rechnen. Denn wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man nicht - und das zu Recht. Das zeigt ein
> Urteil des Oberlandesgericht Hamm: (Az.: 20 U 166 / 02) Ein Versicherter hatte sein Motorrad als
> ...


Schade. daß diese Erkenntnis  erst jetzt beim Gesetzgeber und bei den Gerichten 
 Eingang bei der Mehrwertbetrügerei  findet und gefunden hat.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Story glaube ich erst, wenn wenigstens einer, der hier *vor* dem  Knatsch mit der RegTp
> hier *angemeldeten* User solche "rührenden" Erfolgsstorys bestätigt ....



Ich war zwar hier nicht registriert, aber ich teile dennoch mit, dass Mainpean GmbH mir mitgeteilt hat, seine Forderungen an mich zurück zu ziehen. Das ist zwar keine "rührende Erfolgsstory" - ich fühle mich auch nach wie vor als Geschädigter -  aber ich habe mich trotzdem für die Bearbeitung bedankt.

Gruß


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (1 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Momentan etwa eine Woche: Traffic sichten lassen, Einwahl zuordnen lassen -> Danach entscheiden.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2003)

Ein unbekannter Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war zwar hier nicht registriert, aber ich teile dennoch mit,
> dass Mainpean GmbH mir mitgeteilt hat, seine Forderungen an mich zurück zu ziehen.
> Das ist zwar keine "rührende Erfolgsstory" - ich fühle mich auch nach wie vor als Geschädigter -
> aber ich habe mich trotzdem für die Bearbeitung bedankt.
> ...



 :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen, das sind Tränen der Rührung, *schluchz*, 
wie ein Roman von Hedwig Courths-Maler....
http://iasl.uni-muenchen.de/register/silberma.htm


----------



## MaRus (1 Dezember 2003)

Ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war zwar hier nicht registriert, aber ich teile dennoch mit, dass Mainpean GmbH mir mitgeteilt hat, *seine* Forderungen an mich zurück zu ziehen. Das ist zwar keine "rührende Erfolgsstory" - ich fühle mich auch nach wie vor als Geschädigter -  aber ich habe mich trotzdem für die Bearbeitung bedankt.



@ "Ein Gast" 
1. Der Glaubwürdigkeit (und an der liegt Di doch wohl !?!) wäre es *sehr* zuträglich, wenn Du Dich hier registrieren ließest!

2. Was waren denn das für Forderungen  - der *Mainpean*??? Ich kenn das anders : Forderungen stellt der Netzbetreiber, allenfalls der Mehrwertdienstleister - aber nicht der Dialer-"Produzent" - an den zahlen nur afaik nur die webmaster mit den dialer-Seiten !?!
Bitte um Richtigstellung, wenn ich da falsch liege!

Marus


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen, das sind Tränen der Rührung, *schluchz*,
> wie ein Roman von Hedwig Courths-Maler....



Geschenkt ! Finde ich sogar wirklich witzig.

Ich wollte mit meiner Meldung auch nur zur Information beitragen. Ich denke, es ist für einige vielleicht nützlich zu wissen, dass sich zumindest etwas tut.

So long
Der unbekannte Gast


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2003)

MaRus schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Fall war die übliche Seite von M.D. ("kazaa" kostenlos usw.).
Ich denke es verhält sich so, dass es zwar einen Überbringer der Forderung gibt (hier: IN-telegence bzw. Acoreus), dass sich die Forderung selbst aber aus mehreren zusammensetzt. Der Dialer-Hersteller, der "Inhalte-"Anbieter und der Netzbetreiber tragen alle dazu bei. Wie das vertraglich unter diesen aussieht interessiert mich derzeit nicht.
Fa. Mainpean hat mir mitgeteilt, dass seine Forderung nicht mehr besteht.
That's it. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. 
Wenn der Inhalteanbieter versucht, seine Forderung aufrechtzuerhalten, wird er bei mir kein Glück haben. Jedenfalls nicht ohne Klage - und mit vermutlich auch nicht.

So, das war's jetzt aber auch. Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Registrierung notwendig ist.

Gruß
Der Gast


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2003)

MaRus schrieb:
			
		

> @ "Ein Gast"
> 1. Der Glaubwürdigkeit (und an der liegt Di doch wohl !?!) wäre es *sehr* zuträglich,
> wenn Du Dich hier registrieren ließest!



Die *nachträgliche* Registrierung ist völlig witzlos, nach wie vor, glaubwürdig sind
 für mich nur Beiträge von Mitgliedern angemeldet *vor* der Malaise von MP bei der RegTP, und 
vor den vollmundigen Zusagen. Was hier *danach*  von unbekannten Gästen ,
 die auf einmal aus dem Nichts auftauchen, (wie bestellt und gerufen) gepostet wird, 
 das kann glauben wer will. Ich jedenfalls nicht.

jupp


----------



## johinos (1 Dezember 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan etwa eine Woche: Traffic sichten lassen, Einwahl zuordnen lassen -> Danach entscheiden.
> MfG A.Richter



Eine 20-Sekunden-79-Euro-Rechnung stornieren, gut, das fällt vielleicht noch leicht. Es würde sich wahrscheinlich sowieso kein Gericht finden, das da zur Zahlung verurteilt.
Aber eine Frage zu _Traffic sichten_: Heißt das, es wird geprüft, ob der Datentransfer etwas mit dem Angebot des Domainbetreibers zu tun hat? 
Ob tatsächlich eine Stunde lang Handy-Logos runtergeladen wurden oder ob nach einer Minute auf Smalltalk per ICQ umgestiegen wurde, in Unkenntnis der 0190-Verbindung?


----------



## dvill (1 Dezember 2003)

Das ist Taktieren nach Gutsherrenart. Vor wenigen Tagen hörte es sich noch so an:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=19545#19545

Die übertragene Datenmenge sagt wenig darüber aus, ob die Werbeaussagen zuvor korrekt waren, ob die Preisinformation hinreichend klar war, ob die Trennung der alten Verbindung klar angezeigt wurde usw. usf..

Die Frage bleibt unverändert, unter welchen Bedingungen ein Vertrag zustande kommt. Die Urteile der letzten Zeit waren für Verbraucher fast ausnahmslos günstig.

Wenn nun Geschädigte großzügig aus der angeblichen Zahlungspflicht entlassen werden sollen, kann das nur anhand nachvollziehbaren Kriterien geschehen, wenn es dem Ansehen nützen soll.

Scheinbare "Gnade" in ausgewählten Einzelfällen hilft in diesen Einzelfällen, aber nicht mehr.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## MaRus (2 Dezember 2003)

Ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war zwar hier nicht registriert, aber ich teile dennoch mit, dass Mainpean GmbH mir mitgeteilt hat, seine Forderungen an mich zurück zu ziehen.  ...






			
				der selbe Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fall war die übliche Seite von M.D. ("kazaa" kostenlos usw.).
> Ich denke es verhält sich so, dass es zwar einen Überbringer der Forderung gibt (hier: IN-telegence bzw. Acoreus), dass sich die Forderung selbst aber aus mehreren zusammensetzt. Der Dialer-Hersteller, der "Inhalte-"Anbieter und der Netzbetreiber tragen alle dazu bei. Wie das vertraglich unter diesen aussieht interessiert mich derzeit nicht.
> Fa. Mainpean hat mir mitgeteilt, dass seine Forderung nicht mehr besteht.
> That's it. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.
> Wenn der Inhalteanbieter versucht, seine Forderung aufrechtzuerhalten, wird er bei mir kein Glück haben. Jedenfalls nicht ohne Klage - und mit vermutlich auch nicht.



Wenn ich das recht verstehe, ist weder ersichtlich, auf welche Forderungen Mainpean da "verzichtet" (verzichten *kann*!), noch ist klar, dass nicht "irgend jemand" weiterhin Forderungen stellt!

Was soll denn dann Deine "Erfolgsmeldung"??? :gruebel: 

So lange IN-telegence und/oder acoreus als 





> "Überbringer der Forderung "


  - also als _Gläubiger_ - sich nicht *verbindlich* äußern, wäre es doch völlig naiv, aus dem Gesäusel des Herrn Richter auf eine positive Entwicklung/Entscheidung  zu schließen!
(Es sei denn, der Herr Richter könnte glaubhaft machen, dass er ebenfalls Gläubiger, an den Einnahmen der MWD-Anbieter wie M.D. direkt beteiligt ist und infolge dessen auch darauf verzichten kann ... )



> So, das war's jetzt aber auch. Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Registrierung notwendig ist.



"überflüssig" wäre wohl das passendere Wort - siehe posting von jupp11.
Trotzdem: die Bereitschaft würde schon zählen (aber die ist ja wohl auch nicht da) ...

MaRus


----------



## Der Genervte (2 Dezember 2003)

@jupp11 und alle

Eine der von MP zitierten Mails war meine, Kaaza-Seite, 'Fall' war vom 26.06., 2 Verbindungen a 28sek und 43sek, 160.- Euronen, Antwort kam nach einem Tag.

Allerdings, zum heutigen Tag würde meine "Dankesmail" geringfügig anders ausfallen:

- ich nehme mal an, mein 'Fall' war so am Kostengünstigsten zu entscheiden (weiß nicht, wie es bei dem 'GAST' aussieht)
- von In-telegence/acoreus nicht von einer 'Erledigung' der Angelegenheit gehört (obwohl sie vom MP informiert werden sollten)
- die Äußerung von M.D. steht immer noch im Raum. Bei meinem 'Fall' würde M.D. wohl der Gefahr einer Einweisung ausgesetzt sein. Aber es gibt ja noch Andere, die den Mist erst später bemerkten.

- und vor allem: ich kann zählen! MP hat hier gepostet, das bislang 5 'Fälle' entschieden wurden. Wieviele "Dankesmails" wurden gepostet? Und dann bin ich sogar noch dabei !

- einige Fragen an MP waren grundlegend. Da nach meiner Zählung die Auslastung durch Abarbeiten der Beschwerdemails nicht so groß gewesen sein kann, hätte das Beantworten wenigstens dieser grundlegenden Fragen einiges zur Klärung beitragen können.

Herr Richter, wenn Sie WIRKLICH die Geschäftspolitik von MP ändern wollen, dann reden Sie hier bitte tacheles.

Es ist vollkommen klar, das Äußerungen von Ihnen hier - eventuell - vor Gericht verwand werden. 
Aber, das sollte Sie dann nicht weiter belasten, da es sich ja nur um 'Altlasten' einer alten verfehlten Geschäftspolitik handelt.

Ein "weiter so" wird an Ihrem Image der Vergangenheit nichts ändern können. Denn, wer erst einmal im Zwielicht steht muß schon mehr als kleine (5?) Schritte unternehmen und sich auch öffentlich festlegen, um wieder 'in die Sonne' zu gelangen.


----------



## MaRus (2 Dezember 2003)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Eine der von MP zitierten Mails war meine, Kaaza-Seite, 'Fall' war vom 26.06., 2 Verbindungen a 28sek und 43sek, 160.- Euronen, Antwort kam nach einem Tag.
> 
> Allerdings, ...
> 
> ...



Vor allem die Forderung steht noch im Raum - Frage also :

@ Mainpean :
Wie passt denn das :


			
				Ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war zwar hier nicht registriert, aber ich teile dennoch mit, dass Mainpean GmbH mir mitgeteilt hat, seine Forderungen an mich zurück zu ziehen.  ...





			
				der selbe Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fall war die übliche Seite *von M.D.*("kazaa" kostenlos usw.).
> ...
> Fa. Mainpean hat mir mitgeteilt, dass *seine* Forderung nicht mehr besteht.
> ...



zusammen - mit dem :



			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ist garnicht mehr unser Kunde. ...


 (siehe weiter oben hier im Thread (Threat? treat??)

Wie machen Sie das???
Auf Forderungen einer Partei verzichten, mit der Sie nicht mal mehr in Geschäftsbeziehungen stehen???
 

Kannichdochauch :

@ alle :
schickt mir 'ne mail, ich kann Euch dann mitteilen, dass Euch alle
 Eure Steuerschulden erlassen sind !!!

oder verzichten Sie* ausdrücklich nur* auf Ihre* eigenen *Forderungen in Höhe von  € 0,00 ?? :lol: 


MaRus


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

MaRus schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mainpean :
> Wie passt denn das :
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht mehr melden, da ich als nicht bereits vor Wochen registrierter ja nicht "glaubwürdig" bin. Trotzdem noch mal zur Klarstellung :
Mit "seine" Forderung (s.o.) war die von Mainpean gemeint. Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass ich über weitere Forderungen von MD nichts sagen kann. Auch A.Richter hat darauf verwiesen, dass der "Inhalteanbieter" möglicherweise auf seiner Forderung besteht.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Dezember 2003)

Ein unbekannter Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem noch mal zur Klarstellung :
> Mit "seine" Forderung
> (s.o.) war die von Mainpean gemeint. Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass ich über weitere
> Forderungen von MD nichts sagen kann. Auch A.Richter hat darauf verwiesen, dass
> der "Inhalteanbieter" möglicherweise auf seiner Forderung besteht.



Und was will uns der Dichter damit sagen? Auch bei nochmaliger Wiederholung dieser 
"Erfolgsstory" wird das weder glaubwürdiger und selbst wenn, noch sinnvoller.

Jupp


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

Ein unbekannter Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem noch mal zur Klarstellung :
> Mit "seine" Forderung
> (s.o.) war die von Mainpean gemeint. Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass ich über weitere
> Forderungen von MD nichts sagen kann. Auch A.Richter hat darauf verwiesen, dass
> der "Inhalteanbieter" möglicherweise auf seiner Forderung besteht.



Jetzt reicht's mir aber!
Bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils behaupte ich einfach mal :

Mainpean hat gegenüber Dialergeschädigten keine Forderungen, auf die er verzichten könnte! 

Was soll das also alles hier ?


MaRus


----------



## Counselor (2 Dezember 2003)

@MaRus

so isses. MP hat nur Forderungen an die Netzbetreiber, und nicht an die Endkunden. Das geht auch aus den AGBs der In-Telegence hervor. Mit der Acoreus hat MP keinen Vertrag, und kann denen auch nichts vorschreiben.

Counselor


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2003)

Ist das nur unglücklich ausgedrückt


> Laut denen bin Ich selbst verantwortlich,da automatisches einschalten des Systems ebensowenig möglich ist,wie die Verbindung zur kostenpflichtigen Nummer, ohne dass mir zuvor vergegenwärtigt wurde,*eine kostenpflichtige Software zu aktivieren.*Außerdem sind die scheinbar in der Lage, mir nachzuweisen, wann Ich diese Seiten besucht habe.


(siehe http://teltarif.de/forum/a-intelegence/497-1.html ),

oder ist die falsche Werbung mit dem "kostenlosen Zugangstool" auch schon in dem Punkt falsch?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben diese Forderungen nicht gerichtlich geltend gemacht weil wir bis jetzt der Meinung wahren wenn jemand aus welchen Grund auch immer seine Rechnung nicht bezahlt hat, er aus seiner sicht wohl glaubt einen entsprechenden Grund dafür zu haben (z.B. *zu kleine Preisangabe, mit dem Inhalt des Downloads nicht zufrieden, angebliche versehentliche Einwahlen...*)


Das ist doch endlich mal eine klare Definition. Genau so muss es gehen. Wenn die Preisinformation zu klein ist, muss nicht gezahlt werden.

Das kann man wenigstens verstehen. Gut, dass hier auch mal Klartext gesprochen wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass es bei meinen PP? eine Stornorate von ca. 50% gegeben hat. Das bedeutet, dass 50% der User, die sich eingewählt haben, auch nach Erhalt des Inkasso-Schreibens die Rechnung nicht bezahlt haben.
> Wir haben diese Forderungen nicht gerichtlich geltend gemacht, weil wir bis jetzt der Meinung waren, wenn jemand, aus welchem Grund auch immer, seine Rechnung nicht bezahlt hat, er aus seiner Sicht wohl glaubt einen entsprechenden Grund dafür zu haben (z.B. zu kleine Preisangabe, mit dem Inhalt des Downloads nicht zufrieden, angebliche versehentliche Einwahlen...)
> Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Herr Richter seine Kompetenzen bei Weitem überschreitet und allen Usern praktisch eine General-Amnes*t*ie <g> Fremdwörter sind Glücksache  gewährt, wollten wir bei genau diesen Usern die Ansprüche geltend machen.
> Leider ist es so, dass Herr Richter natürlich nicht verraten will, welche User das genau sind. Deswegen werden wir ALLE Ansprüche, bei denen dies noch möglich ist, nun mehr geltend machen.
> ...



Tja ...
Wahrscheinlich hat's für ein Bewerbungsschreiben nicht ganz gereicht ...
Da muss man ja sein Geld auf andere Weise verdienen

GASTon


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> ... allen Usern praktisch eine General Amnesie gewährt ...


Also ich verwahre mich dagegen, dass hier auf Seiten der User eine Amnesie vorliegt.  :lol:  ... An akuter und zuweilen chronischer Amnesie leiden hier wohl andere.


----------



## technofreak (2 Dezember 2003)

Bleibt bitte sachlich, wenns auch schwer fällt... 
tf


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2003)

Solche Antworten sollten  alle bestärken, den Kampf gegen Dialerabzocke mit noch größerem
Einsatz zu betreiben. Keine   Rechtschreibung zu beherrschen, ist wohl das kleinste Übel, charakterlich 
völlig daneben zu liegen, wiegt weitaus schwerer. Es ist aber richtig interessant 
zu beobachten , wie jetzt so langsam die letzte hauchdünne Schicht Anstand endgültig 
abgestreift  wird. 
cp


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2003)

Da will ich noch einmal den Versuch machen, das Positive des Gesagten hervorzuheben. Wir sollten uns konkret mit dem Inhalt beschäftigen.

Lobend zu erwähnen ist die Einschätzung eines Anbieters, dass die Forderungen nicht bezahlt werden müssen, wenn die Preisinformation zu klein war. Das habe ich so noch nicht gelesen. Das verdient Beachtung und kommt aus berufenem Mund. Weiter so!

Das ist viel besser als die orientierungslose Rumeierei, die man sonst hier so hört.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Raimund (2 Dezember 2003)

*Anamnese, Amnesie und Amnestie*

 
@dvill,

die Anamnese des Dialerdrückers liefert auch einen ausgezeichneten Eindruck über die Seriostiät des Gewerbes:

50 Prozent Stornoquote!

Wer bietet mehr?

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (2 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich ist es so das es bei meinen PP eine Stornorate von ca. 50% gegeben hat das bedeutet das 50% der User die sich eingewählt haben auch nach erhalt des Inkasso Schreibens die Rechnung nicht bezahlt haben.
> Wir haben diese Forderungen nicht gerichtlich geltend gemacht weil wir bis jetzt der Meinung wahren wenn jemand aus welchen Grund auch immer seine Rechnung nicht bezahlt hat, er aus seiner sicht wohl glaubt einen entsprechenden Grund dafür zu haben (z.B. zu kleine Preisangabe, mit dem Inhalt des Downloads nicht zufrieden, angebliche versehentliche Einwahlen...)
> Aufgrund der Tatsache das Herr Richter seine Kompetenzen bei weiten überschreitet und allen Usern praktisch eine General Amnesie gewährt wollten wir bei genau diesen Usern die Ansprüche geltend machen.
> Leider ist es so dass Herr Richter natürlich nicht verraten will welche User das genau sind. Deswegen werden wir ALLE Anspruche bei denen dies noch möglich ist nun mehr geltend machen.
> ...



Das ist schön. Wenn Sie die Mails direkt von mir haben wollen, einfach Laut geben.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück wird in Deutschland nach Gesetzen und nicht nach Moral geurteilt!



Das will ich doch stark  hoffen...

@dvill

Die Äußerungen über Lesbarkeit und Schriftgröße sind ja gut und schön, aber solange das
 nicht klar definiert ist und auch von den Dialerbetreibern akzeptiert und umgesetzt wird, 
sind das leere Worthülsen.
 Mit einer starken Lupe(20fach) und dem entsprechenden Monitor   ist auch 2Punkt noch lesbar....
Die Punktgröße z.B sagt überhaupt nichts aus , Hintergrund und Vordergrundfarbe, 
Verbot von Popups usw. , da läßt sich soviel rein und raus interpretieren...
cp


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

*Ein paar Urteile zur gefälligen Lektüre*

An Herrn M.D.:

Sie möchten rechtliche Schritte einleiten?

Dann sollten Sie zur Einstimmung schon einmal diese Urteile hier genau lesen und mit den Ihnen vorliegenden Fällen vergleichen.


Urteil des AG Siegburg vom 19.11.2003 - Az.: 5 a C 242/03
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agsiegburg191103.htm


Urteil des AG Hamburg St. Georg vom 12.11.2003 - Az.: 916 C 310/03
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/aghamburgstgeorg121103.htm

Urteil des AG Krefeld vom 30.10.2003 - Az.: 72 C 58/03
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agkrefeld301003.htm


Urteil des AG Forchheim vom 15.10.2003 - Az.: 72 C 392/03
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agforchheim151003.htm


http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agbochum151003.htm
Urteil des AG Bochum vom 15.10.2003 - Az.: 70 6 286/03


Das Urteil hier ist besonders wichtig:
Urteil des AG Münster vom 03.09.2003 - Az.: 5 C 1775/03
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agmuenster030903.htm

Dieses Urteil verdient ebenfalls hohe Beachtung:
Urteil des AG Berlin-Wedding vom 01.09.2003 - Az.: 17C 263/03
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agberlinwedding010903.htm

Es obliegt angesichts der "hinlänglich bekannten" Dialer-Problematik dem Netz-Betreiber nachzuweisen, dass der Nutzer die Mehrwertdienste-Verbindung wirklich wollte. 


Urteil des AG Frankfurt a.M. vom 10.07.2003 Az.: 31 C 1361/03 - 83
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agfrankfurt100703.htm


Urteil des LG Köln vom 03.07.2003 Az.: 31 O 287/03
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgkoeln030703.htm


Urteil des AG Kaiserslautern vom 29.04.2003 Az.: 1 C 291/03

Angesichts der Höhe der angefallenen Entgelte für Mehrwertdienste (ca. eineinhalb Minuten über 90,00 EUR) ist es dem Telefonnetzbetreiber zuzumuten, daß er ausdrücklich auf die in den Geschäftsbedingungen festgelegten Preise hinweist. Eine stillschweigende Einbeziehung nach § 305 Nr.2 b) BGB reicht nicht aus.
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agksl290403.htm


Urteil des LG Nürnberg-Fürth vom 27.03.2003 Az.: 11 S 8162/02

1. Der Anbieter einer über eine "0190-Nummer" abgerechneten Dienstleistung trägt die Beweislast dafür, dass mit dem Nutzer ein Vertrag über eine entgeltliche Dienstleistung geschlossen, zuvor das geforderte Entgelt genannt und die Dienstleistung auch erbracht worden ist. 
2. Dem Anbieter ist es zumutbar, hierfür eine Datensicherung über Einzelverbindungen vorzunehmen und diese aufzubewahren. 
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgnfuerth270303.htm


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2003)

Ich bleibe dabei, dass man sich mit dem Inhalt und nicht mit der Form auseinandersetzen muss. Oberlehrerhaftes Gehabe wird dem Problem nicht gerecht.

Hier werden Einblicke und Informationen gegeben, mit denen man sich besser vorstellen kann, wie sich die Sache aus Anbietersicht darstellt.

Wenn dort eine gewisse Großzügigkeit im Umgang mit Personen praktiziert wird, die mit dem Angebot nachträglich nicht zufrieden waren, ist das bemerkenswert und mehr, als wir bisher hierzu erfahren konnten.

Man darf nicht in Schablonen denken. Neue Gesichtspunkte sind nützlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Ein paar Urteile zur gefälligen Lektüre*



			
				M.D schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info!
> Die Chance auf erfolg ist höher als ich dachte!
> Sind für mich eigentlich nur positive Urteile.



empfehle dringend Besuch beim Augenarzt, offensichtlich schwere Hornhautverkrümmung  :crazy:


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

*Er schrieb ja nicht wessen Chancen auf Erfolg hoch sind*

Ich kann mich dem vorigen Posting nur anschließen. Es handelt sich bei den von mir geposteten Urteilen ausschließlich um für Verbraucher positive Urteile.

Der Tenor all dieser Urteile ist, dass dem Anbieter - meiner Meinung nach völlig zu Recht - relativ strenge Nachweispflichten auferlegt werden.

Wenn die Chancen für den Anbieter hoch wären, dann wäre außerdem auch sicher schon längst Klage erhoben worden.


----------



## Teleton (2 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Er schrieb ja nicht wessen Chancen auf Erfolg hoch sind*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tenor all dieser Urteile ist, dass dem Anbieter - meiner Meinung nach völlig zu Recht - relativ strenge Nachweispflichten auferlegt werden.



Na anscheinend glaubt Herr M.D. diese Nachweise erbringen zu können. Bin ja mal gespannt auf seine ersten Klageschriften. Da wird er dann wohl ein paar Kopien der Anwahlprogramme vorlegen müssen.
Interessanterweise haben diesen Schritt bisher alle TK-Unternehmen die klagten gescheut. Es wäre schön wenn Gerichte mal zu einem konkreten Dialer Stellung nehmen könnte (kostenloses Einwahltool, Schriftgrösse usw.)
Gruss
Teleton


----------



## Zeitungsleser (2 Dezember 2003)

*Diese Schriftsätze würde ich auch gerne sehen*

Die Schriftsätze in einem solchen Verfahren möchte ich auch gerne sehen.
Insbesondere würden mich die Beweisangebote und deren Würdigung durch das Gericht interessieren.

Versuche mit einigen allgemeinen Textbausteinen gab es ja schon in einigen Verfahren; diesbezüglich siehe die von mir geposteten Links zu den Urteilen.

Man sollte sich aber sicherheitshalber rechtzeitig entsprechende Gegenargumente überlegen.

"Beliebt" ist zB die Argumentation mit dem Passwort für ein Abo für irgendeinen "Dienst" (zB Erotikseite). 

Recht gut klingen übrigens die Vorschläge von "Jurist" bezüglich Beweislastumkehr.


----------



## Counselor (2 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen werden wir ALLE Anspruche bei denen dies noch möglich ist nun mehr geltend machen.



@MD
Bitte unbedingt die Termine zur mündlichen Verhandlung posten. Ich will dabei sein, wenn dir gesagt wird, daß du keine Zahlungsansprüche hast.

Counselor


----------



## peanuts (2 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Ein paar Urteile zur gefälligen Lektüre*



			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info!
> Die Chance auf erfolg ist höher als ich dachte!
> Sind für mich eigentlich nur positive Urteile.



Naja, wenigstens hast du's nicht weit von der Schwanthaler Strasse bis zum Amtsgericht. 

Schick mir doch bitte die jeweiligen Verhandlungstermine per PN, wenn dir das nicht zu viele Umstände macht.


----------



## Stalker2002 (2 Dezember 2003)

@Herrrrr M.D. aus M.

Ja was nu?!? Sind sie etwa vergrätzt, weil Hasbro ihnen ihr Monopoly-Dingens abgeklemmt und einkassiert hat?!? :holy: 
Ooooh, sitzt ihnen da jetzt wohl ein Pups quer?
Das wird dann wohl zum Dauerzustand werden, denn da wo dieser Tiefschlag seinen Ausgangspunkt hat, gibt's noch mehr davon. Und ab jetzt geht's Schlag auf Schlag. "Kunden" zu instrumentalisieren, die wahrscheinlich zurecht zahlungsunwillig sind, um eine Exempel zu statuieren, das ist ja wohl das Allerletzte.
Nun, Herr M.D. aus M., ich wünsche einen angenehmen betriebswirtschaftlichen Untergang. Die Welt wird es ihnen danken.

MfG (= Mit frechem Grinsen)
L.


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2003)

Ist eigentlich sichergestellt, dass die Person hinter "M.D." die ist, die wir annehmen. Am Ende macht sich hier nur jemand wichtig. Das hört sich jetzt doch langsam angeberisch an.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Dezember 2003)

@dvill
Ist es. Sonst wären wir längst eingeschritten.


----------



## peanuts (2 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Texdatei mit den Terminen kanst du bald auf meinen Seiten Downloaden du brauchst nur ein kleines zugangstool insalieren.



Kein Problem. Den Umgang mit Inkasso-Unternehmen bin ich mittlerweile gewohnt.


----------



## DocSnyder (2 Dezember 2003)

Die Orthografie erinnert ein bisschen an einen gewissen DOEDel (aka LOKI). Allerdings, wenn ein PP-Anbieter von 50 % Stornorate spricht, kann es sich nur um MD handeln.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Devilfrank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, aber wir wissen uns schon zu helfen...


----------



## peanuts (2 Dezember 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Die Orthografie erinnert ein bisschen an einen gewissen DOEDel (aka LOKI). Allerdings, wenn ein PP-Anbieter von 50 % Stornorate spricht, kann es sich nur um MD handeln.
> 
> /.
> DocSnyder.



               

Chips. Popkorn. Cola.


----------



## Stalker2002 (2 Dezember 2003)

> Und du glaubst wirklich das mich das stört?
> ich hab 5000 Domains und jeden Tag werden es 50 mehr glaubst du wirklich das mich eine Domain stört?


Das war auch nur ein erster Testballon. Ab jetzt wird "scharf Geschossen" und Sie können mir glauben, ihr Verhalten motiviert ungemein.


> Auserdem hab ich noch viele Momopoly Domains mit tk endung und die kann niemand sperren.


Abwarten...


> Ganz nebenbei sind ein paar tausend euro im Monat für Abmahnungen eingeplant was glaubst du wer die zahlt??
> Ihr!


Ich nicht. Die Zeit wird kommen, da in ihrem Briefkasten mehr Anwaltsbriefe als Postwurfsendungen aufschlagen.
Ich betrachte es als meine Aufgabe dafür zu sorgen, das die Abmahnungen gegen Sie die kritische Masse erreichen und es ihnen einfach nichtmehr möglich ist, sich davon frei zu kaufen.
Bei einer Stornoquote von 50% sollte das wohl möglich sein, zumal sich diese durch etwas Presse- und Aufklärungsarbeit sicher noch steigern lässt.

Und Tschüss
L.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> M.D. schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :unbekannt:


----------



## Stalker2002 (2 Dezember 2003)

@M.D.
 :crazy:  :santa:  :crazy: 
... Mehr soch i ned.

MfG
L.


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2003)

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob dieses Forum die Gunst der Stunde optimal genutzt hat. Es geht nicht immer um Popcorn und Cola. Infos aus dem Nähkästchen gibt es nicht alle Tage. Anbieter, die etwas mitzuteilen haben, sollten das freimütig tun können. Auf Plausibilität kann man das immer noch prüfen.

Bemerkenswert fand ich


			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich ist es so das es bei meinen PP eine Stornorate von ca. 50% gegeben hat das bedeutet das 50% der User die sich eingewählt haben auch nach erhalt des Inkasso Schreibens die Rechnung nicht bezahlt haben.
> Wir haben diese Forderungen nicht gerichtlich geltend gemacht weil wir bis jetzt der Meinung wahren wenn jemand aus welchen Grund auch immer seine Rechnung nicht bezahlt hat, er aus seiner sicht wohl glaubt einen entsprechenden Grund dafür zu haben (z.B. zu kleine Preisangabe, mit dem Inhalt des Downloads nicht zufrieden, angebliche versehentliche Einwahlen...)


Wenn ein Anbieter einräumt, dass Geschädigte, die nicht zahlen wollen, "einen entsprechenden Grund dafür" haben, "z.B. zu kleine Preisangabe", ist das meiner Meinung nach eine willkommene Einlassung. Mehr kann man fast nicht erwarten.

Wenn weiter mitgeteilt wird, dass das Inkasso Schreiben noch rausgeschickt wird, um die nervenschwachen Verweigerer ein letztes Mal auf die Probe zu stellen, um so wenigstens bei 50% der Reingefallenen "freiwillig" Kasse zu machen, können Geschädigte recht gut für ihr eigenes Verhalten Schlüsse ziehen.

Derart wertvolle Hinweise dürfen auch in weniger vollkommender Form eingebracht werden. Wer was zu sagen hat, sollte immer ausreden dürfen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Genervte (2 Dezember 2003)

Mal ne Frage an 'Sachkundige':

Es gab ja wohl schon Fälle, in denen jemand die Haltung von Hunden, das Nachgehen eines Gewerbes oder sogar die Ausübung eines Berufs vom Gericht untersagt wurde, wenn Straftaten damit im Zusammenhang standen.

FALLS nun Herr M.D. doch einmal ein Betrug per Gericht nachgewiesen werden würde, wie sähe es dann mit seinen tausenden Domains aus? Welcher Antrag müßte gestellt werden, damit sich ein Gericht zu solch einer Entscheidung durchringt?

Zumal, nach Herrn M.D.'s Ankündigung erwarte ich ja nun mal baldigst Post von ihm - und es wäre doch für alle Beteiligten einfacher gleich in einer Verhandlung Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen - und diese gleich auch recht tief einschlagen zu lassen.


----------



## peanuts (2 Dezember 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht sicher, ob dieses Forum die Gunst der Stunde optimal genutzt hat. Es geht nicht immer um Popcorn und Cola. Infos aus dem Nähkästchen gibt es nicht alle Tage. Anbieter, die etwas mitzuteilen haben, sollten das freimütig tun können. Auf Plausibilität kann man das immer noch prüfen.



Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht. Und ich hoffe, dass die Beiträge des heutigen Abends sorgfältig d.h. gerichtsfest archiviert werden. Und dass sich Zeugen finden, die die Authentizität der Verfasser belegen können.

Diese Beiträge sind für die Auseinandersetzung mit der Dialerszene äusserst wichtig und vielleicht einer der wenigen, wirklichen Höhepunkte in diesem Forum.


----------



## Der Genervte (2 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Bemerkenswert ist das einige Anwälte mich dabei kostelos vertreten würden weil sie der meinung sind das ein gewonnener Musterprozess zu diesen Thema für sie gut ist.



Hmm, und ich dachte eigentlich immer, das eine kostenlose Vertretung nicht zulässig ist.

Naja, der Richter wird das bestimmt im Falle eines Falles gerne überprüfen wollen - nach dieser Aussage hier.


----------



## Der Genervte (2 Dezember 2003)

@M.D.

Lassen wir uns doch einfach überraschen, wer 'gutgläubig' ist und in wie weit ein Richter von der Autenzität einer Aussage im Forum ausgeht.

PS: hmm, immer noch nichts im Briefkasten....


----------



## peanuts (2 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Beiträge in einem Forum sind wertlos für das was du vorschlägst



Es gibt so was wie eine freie Würdigung von Beweisen durch das Gericht. Und es handelt sich bei diesem Forum auch nicht um einen unerlaubten Lauschangriff. Jeder plaudert aus freien Stücken. Warten wir's doch einfach ab...


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> wie man an obrigen postings bemerkt hatte ich recht und weil es mir zu blöd ist mich mit bessewissern rumzusteiten die immer erst dan was glauben wenn sie den Prozess verloren haben werde ich mich erstmal aus diesen Forum verabschieden.
> Schade ist es nur für die User hier die eine Problemlösung wolten den die wird es jezt zumindest mit mir nicht mehr geben.
> Eure Beiträge hier haben den anderen Usern mehr geschadet als geholfen aber ihr wolltet es ja so.


Der Realitätsverlust ist schon bemerkenswert, anscheinend jemand von der nicht seltenen Spezies 
die nach dem Motto lebt "Der Richter hat sich meiner Meinung anzuschließen"
Was, wie und wem er hier helfen wollte, wird ein dunkles Geheimnis bleiben
cp


----------



## Der Genervte (2 Dezember 2003)

@Captain Picard

Wieso, hat er doch. Lese Dir mal alle seine Postings durch - nehme mal an, ein Anwalt wird jubeln.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2003)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Lese Dir mal alle seine Postings durch



Um Himmels willen, ich will heute Nacht schlafen und nicht von Alpträumen heimgesucht werden  

cp


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Dezember 2003)

Lieber M.D.,

Hast Du bei Deiner Idee, "Deine Forderungen" jetzt selbst beitreiben zu wollen nicht irgendwas vergessen? Hat Dir der Cashflow in irgendeiner Weise die Sinne vernebelt? Sorry, dass ich mich so deutlich ausdrücken muss. Ist Dir irgendwas an der neueren Rechtsprechung aufgefallen? Hast Du einen blassen Schimmer, warum Talkline (Nexnet?) zuletzt vor Gericht auf die Nase gefallen sind? Ahnst Du, warum es Dir kaum anders ergehen wird?

Was ist denn vordergründig das schöne an Deiner Forderung? Richtig: Du musst einfach nur das Händchen aufhalten, die Drecksarbeit machen andere. Dämmert´s? Wem gehört denn die Forderung? Wer erbringt die Verbindungsleistung?

Komme doch bitte mit den Füßen zurück auf die Erde und lasse Dir einen wertvollen Ratschlag geben: Suche Dir aus der Unzahl an Anwälten, die bei Dir auf der Matte stehen und für lau um ein Mandat betteln einen aus, der die hohe Kunst des Nachweises korrekter Abtretung beherrscht und sorge erst mal dafür, dass Du überhaupt im Besitz einer Forderung bist, wenn Du sie beitreiben möchtest....


----------



## Stalker2002 (2 Dezember 2003)

Es ist immer wieder lustig, M.D. aus der Reserve zu locken. :lol: 
Er hält sich dann für Extracool™ und merkt garnicht, das er sich um Kopf und Kragen textet. Netter Nebeneffekt meiner Sticheleien.
Jedenfalls hat er jetzt mit seinem heutigen Auftritt in mir einen Freund gefunden, der ihm die Notwendigkeit erspart sich noch weitere Feinde anzulachen, denn das werde ich für ihn übernehmen. :evil: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Counselor (3 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Bemerkenswert ist das einige Anwälte mich dabei kostelos vertreten würden weil sie der meinung sind das ein gewonnener Musterprozess zu diesen Thema für sie gut ist.



Schau mer mal! AGB Recht ist verzwickt und es sind schon mehr 'anwaltlich geprüfte' AGBs bei Gericht durchgefallen. Kurz nach meinem Abi prahlte mal ein Autovermieter mit anwaltlich geprüften AGBs. Wir haben diese dann einem bekannten vorsitzenden Richter am OLG Nürnberg gezeigt. Ergebnis: Mehrere Klauseln offensichtlich unwirksam und viele weitere total zweifelhaft.

Sicher hätte ein Anwalt in Ihrer Nähe großes Interesse an einem solchen Prozess. Kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen (so von wegen große Kazaa kostenlos Werbung und kleingedruckt im Eck kryptische Preisangaben).



			
				MD schrieb:
			
		

> wie man an obrigen postings bemerkt hatte ich recht und weil es mir zu blöd ist mich mit bessewissern rumzusteiten die immer erst dan was glauben wenn sie den Prozess verloren haben werde ich mich erstmal aus diesen Forum verabschieden.



Vielleicht bist Du ja selbst der Bässerwisser. Ich bezweifle allerdings, daß du es schon nach dem ersten verlorenen Prozess kapierst.

Counselor


----------



## caipi66 (3 Dezember 2003)

Welch ein warmherziger Mensch der Analphabet doch ist! Verzichtet freiwillig auf 50 % seiner völlig berechtigten Forderungen! Aber nun ist es genug mit der Barmherzigkeit! Jetzt holt er sich alles zurück! Und Heerscharen von Anwälten werden ihm dabei helfen, die nun ausgelöste Prozeßlawine zu bewältigen!!! Kostenlos, selbstverständlich!

Ich find' das Klasse!!!


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2003)

In der BRD soll es angeblich keine Hammelplage geben?

Doch! 

M.D.  liefert den Beweis.


----------



## Counselor (3 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Auserdem hab ich noch viele Momopoly Domains mit tk endung und die kann niemand sperren.



Das mit den TK Domänen hilft auch nichts. Diese Feilschärler wurden trotz TK-Domäne vom LG München I zur Unterlassung verdonnert:

http://www.mp3-streit.de/Urteil.pdf

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan etwa eine Woche: Traffic sichten lassen, Einwahl zuordnen lassen -> Danach entscheiden.
> 
> MfG A.Richter



Wäre eine gute Zeit - aber zur Info: bei mir z.B. sind es über 2 Wochen und noch keine Reaktion


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker2002 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es muss wohl M.D. sein, selbst abschreiben gelingt nicht. Was für ein  "Momopoly" treibt der mit uns.  


> mit tk endung und die kann niemand sperren.
> Ganz nebenbei sind ein paar tausend euro im Monat für Abmahnungen eingeplant was glaubst du wer die zahlt??


na duuu selbstverständlich oder hast du einen Sponsor??


----------



## Fidul (3 Dezember 2003)

Frage: In den Stardialer-AGB stand (steht?), daß man einen Vertrag mit Mainpean schließt. Ist das MD dann nicht auf extradünnem Eis mit seinen Forderungen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Dezember 2003)

Es handelt sich um mehr als einen Vertrag. Allerdings liegt da tatsächlich der Hund begraben. Den Telekommunikationsanbieter kann man anhand seiner Telefonrechnung noch erkennen. Und der mahnt zunächst in eigenem Namen, was ja auch noch logisch ist. Also muss M.D. die stornierten Forderungen erst einmal einkaufen. Da schlägt ihm die Anonymität hinter dem breiten Rücken von Telekommunikatons- und Dialeranbieter so richtig schön ins Gesicht. Vielleicht hätte er jemanden fragen sollen, der sich damit auskennt...

Fordern darf er natürlich. Sogar die Aufhebung der Schwerkraft, wenn er möchte...


----------



## jlandgr (4 Dezember 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Beiträge in einem Forum sind wertlos für das was du vorschlägst


Da wäre ich mir mal nicht so sicher, wie schon gesagt, freie Beweiswürdigung ...
Sollte Dir der Fall des Holger V. entgangen sein, so empfehle ich ihn zur Lektüre. Ich war Anfang des Jahres im (völlig überfüllten) Gerichtssaal des AG Münster, als der Fall verhandelt wurde (und für Holger ein glückliches Ende nahm). Dieser und andere Fälle zeigen, dass Foren trotz einer vermeintlichen Anonymität kein "rechtsfreier Raum" sind, sondern durchaus auch Gerichte interessieren können und dass das, was in Foren gesagt wird, sehr schnell Folgen in der "realen" Welt haben kann ...
Wen es interessiert (erhält auch ganz nette Aspekte dazu, wie eine Justizposse durch augenscheinlich schlampige Vorermittlungen (ich sage nur: anscheinend unvollständige Handakte der StA) ins Rollen kommen kann), siehe u.a.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-05.01.03-002/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-08.01.03-001/
http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/te/13919/1.html
http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/mein/13920/1.html
http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/on/13916/1.html
http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/te/13907/1.html


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2003)

Die Taktiererei nach Gutsherrenart hält an. Nachdem am 2.12.03 immerhin Dialer der angekündigten Version 3.7.5 im Einsatz waren, findet man heute statt dessen wieder welche in der Version 3.7.4 (siehe Dateianhänge).

Auch in Foren der Drückerkolonnen finden sich Hinweise, dass Anbieter allgemein die Download-Versionen "mischen". Soll heißen, es gibt eine bessere Version für die RegTP, damit alles hübsch ordentlich aussieht, aber das Geschäft wird mit speziell "abgemischten" Varianten gemacht, die gezielt gestreut werden.

Hierbei kann man den Zeitpunkt und die Referer-Informationen nutzen, um gezielt geeignete Opfer auszuwählen. Wenn die Drücker Gästebücher oder Chaträume mit Links vollmüllen, kann man Gäste mit diesen Verweisen mit "umsatzfreundlichen" Dialern zur Kasse bitten, was für Testinstallionen von Prüfern praktisch auszuschließen ist, weil diese die Download-Links über andere Wege ansteuern.

Hier wird also kräftig an der Farbe des Lichts gemischt, welches auf die Anbieter fällt. Wer hier taktiert, verdient genau den Eindruck, den er damit erzeugt.

Für die hier verwendete Rufnummer gibt es in der RegTP-DB seit mehreren Wochen keine Neuzugänge registrierter Dialer. Das ohnehin fragwürdige Verfahren der fliegenden Nachregistrierung scheint in der Praxis nicht zu funktionieren.

Man kann Geschädigten nur raten, exakt für ihre konkrete Dialerversion den Hashwert selbst zu ermitteln und zu prüfen, ob dieser Dialer registriert ist.

Durch die Fülle der ständig veränderten Varianten reicht es nicht aus, einfach nur zu prüfen, ob der Anbieter generell registrierte Dialer hat. Selbst wenn die Registrierung formal vorliegen sollte, ist diese ja kein Prüfsiegel. Dann lohnt sich immer der Vergleich mit den Mindestanforderungen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (6 Dezember 2003)

Ein sehr schönes Beispiel. Ich habs mal so weitergegeben


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Dezember 2003)

Noch ein paar Nachträge zur Richtigstellung:



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, und ich dachte eigentlich immer, das eine kostenlose Vertretung nicht zulässig ist.



Fast richtig: Die Bundesrechtsanwaltsgebührenordnung verbietet Unterschreitung der gesetzlichen gebühren *in gerichtlichen Verfahren*, § 3 Abs. 5 BRAGO (Umkehrschluss). Im Gerichtsverfahren muss also eine Kostennote mindestens über die gesetzlichen Gebühren gestellt und (buchhalterisch) gezahlt werden. Ansonsten stellt das anwaltliche Vorgehen einen Wettbewerbsverstoß und eine berufsrechtliche Ordnungswidrigkeit dar.



			
				peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt so was wie eine freie Würdigung von Beweisen durch das Gericht. Und es handelt sich bei diesem Forum auch nicht um einen unerlaubten Lauschangriff. Jeder plaudert aus freien Stücken. Warten wir's doch einfach ab...



Die freie Beweiswürdigung ist in eigentlich allen Dialerfällen einschlägig, da der Streitwert (heutzutage) unter 600 € liegt und somit das sog. Verfahren nach billigem Ermessen - § 495a ZPO läuft.


----------



## [email protected] (6 Dezember 2003)

Bitte kommt doch mal wieder zum Thema zurück!
@dvill:
Ich persönlich fand die neue Dialer-Version auch vollkommen okay.
Warum diese nun wieder zurückgesetzt wurde weiß ich nicht, vielleicht hängt es auch mit technischen Problemen zusammen.


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2003)

@ [email protected]

Die Version 3.7.5 war wenigstens dichter dran an den Mindestanforderungen, allerdings von unterhalb. Im Anwählfenster fehlte die Abbrechen-Funktion usw. usf., aber es war eine Verbesserung.

Technische Gründe halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Der neuere Dialer war fertig und die Unterschiede beziehen sich auf Texte oder allgemeiner die Benutzeroberfläche. Das macht in dieser einfachen Form Programmierern keine Probleme.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2003)

Ich kann das vermutliche Problem an einem Beispiel zeigen. Ein neues PP (Piratenprojekt) lädt mit dem ersten angefügten Bild zum Dialerdownload ein.

Danach ist die Software kostenlos und die Eingabe "OK" bestätigt nur die Landesauswahl. Die AGBs zeigen den Preis sicherheitshalber nur in Cent pro Sekunde an, falls doch jemand erfolgreich den Minilink finden sollte (Bild 2).

Da passt dann ein Dialerlayout nach Bild 3 einfach besser in den Zusammenhang, wo das Opfer ja nur noch eben "OK" für das Land eingeben muss.

Jeder erkennbare Hinweis auf Kosten oder den Umstand, dass eine neue Verbindung angewählt werden soll, würden schlafende Hunde wecken. Nur so kann das Umsatzziel erreicht werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (6 Dezember 2003)

Also Bild 3 zeigt deutlich die Kosten und sind nicht wie von dir vielmals bemängelt kryptisch verschlüsselt. Ein Rest an Eigenverantwortlichkeit bleibt nach wie vor beim User.

Zu den anderen Punkten gebe ich dir Recht, da muss MP noch was tun.

So wäre es meiner Meinung nach besser zu lösen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Dezember 2003)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Also Bild 3 zeigt deutlich die Kosten und sind nicht wie von dir vielmals bemängelt kryptisch verschlüsselt.



Das ist so auch falsch. Eine korrekte Preisangabe erfordert den Hinweis, dass es sich um eine Einwahl ins deutsche Festnetz handelt...


----------



## dotshead (6 Dezember 2003)

Eine Frage, da ich das mit meinem System nicht kontrollieren kann. Steht bei dem T-Online-Dialer
die ausdrückliche Erwähnung, dass es sich bei der gewählten Rufnummer um eine Einwahl ins
deutsche Festnetz handelt?

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Dezember 2003)

Im "T-Online-Dialer" ist das tatsächlich zu finden. Aber das trägt eigentlich weder positiv noch negativ zum Sachverhalt bei...


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2003)

> Also Bild 3 zeigt deutlich die Kosten und sind nicht wie von dir vielmals bemängelt kryptisch verschlüsselt. Ein Rest an Eigenverantwortlichkeit bleibt nach wie vor beim User.


Ich wiederhole nicht ständig alle Defizite dieses Dialers.

Wir lesen im TKG (z.B. http://www.mainpean.de/v2/download/pdf/Auszuege.pdf )



			
				TKG § 43b schrieb:
			
		

> Bedingungen für die Nutzung von 0190er- oder 0900er- Mehrwertdiensterufnummern
> 
> (1) Wer gegenüber Letztverbrauchern gewerbs- oder geschäftsmäßig oder in sonstiger Weise regelmäßig 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdienste anbietet oder dafür gegenüber Letztverbrauchern wirbt, hat den für die Inanspruchnahme dieser 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer aus dem deutschen Festnetz je Minute oder je Inanspruchnahme zu zahlenden Preis einschließlich der Umsatzsteuer und sonstiger Preisbestandteile zusammen mit der Rufnummer anzugeben. Soweit für die Inanspruchnahme einer 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer nicht einheitliche Preise gelten, sind diese in einer Von-bis-Preisspanne anzugeben. *Bei der Preisangabe ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass es ein deutscher Festnetzpreis ist.*



Natürlich muss zuerst einmal klar sein, dass es um die Anwahl einer Telefonnummer geht. Ebenfalls ist erforderlich, auf die Beendigung einer bestehenden Verbindung hinzuweisen.

Nach dem MWD-Gesetz ist bereits der Bezug des Anwählprogramms zustimmungspflichtig in Kenntnis der Kosten. Die Reihe ließe sich beliebig fortsetzen. Die Argumente sind hier aber hinreichend bekannt und müssen nicht alle immer in jedem Posting wiederholt werden.

Es wäre gut, wenn die oft monotonen Beiträge der MP-Jubelposter sich auch auf Gelegenheiten beschränken könnten, wenn es etwas Neues mitzuteilen geben sollte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2003)

Aus http://www.affiliates.de/viewtopic.php?p=22291#22291 :



			
				Seriöser Geschäftsmann schrieb:
			
		

> Mh,
> 
> mir sagte jemand, vorhin, das es nicht so gut sei, das in der Dialer mit "...stardialer.de..." verlinkt ist. Andere Dialer nutzen ja da download-url.de !
> 
> ...


Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2003)

Vom 14.12.03 an scheinen sich einige einschlägige Missdeutungen der seriösen Geschäftsleute deutlich zu klären.

Unter

http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/vfg54.pdf

findet sich erfreulicherweise



			
				Verfügung 54/2003 im Amtsblatt Nr. 24/2003 schrieb:
			
		

> Die nachfolgende Verfügung tritt am 14.12.2003 in Kraft und ersetzt ab dann die Verfügung 37/03 im Amtsblatt 16/2003.
> 
> Durch Verfügung 49/03 im Amtsblatt Nr. 22/2003 hat die Regulierungsbehörde ab dem 14.12.2003 ausschließlich die Gasse 09009 im Sinne des § 43b Abs. 6 TKG für Dialer zur Verfügung gestellt. Aus diesem Anlass erfolgt nachfolgend eine vollständige Neuverfügung der von der RegTP zu erlassenden Regelungen gemäß § 43b Abs.5 TKG. Zwischenzeitlich erlassene Mitteilungen der RegTP sowie redaktioneller, notwendiger Anpassungsbedarf sind dabei berücksichtigt. Auf die Veränderung einzelner Passagen des Textes wird hiermit hingewiesen.
> 
> ...



Prädikat: Äußerst lesenswert!

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (9 Dezember 2003)

> I. Generelle Anforderungen an die explizite Zustimmung
> Zur Erreichung des Ziels erfordern bestimmte Aktionen jeweils explizite Zustimmungen des Nutzers. Für die Einholung solcher Zustimmungen gelten generell die für die jeweiligen Bereiche nachfolgend aufgeführten generellen Anforderungen bzw. Eigenschaften.
> 
> 1. Um diese bewusste Handlung durch den Nutzer herbeizuführen, soll er mehr als nur einen, möglicherweise versehentlichen oder unbedachten z.B. Tastendruck oder Mausklick, ausführen müssen, um dem Herunterladen, der Installation oder der Aktivierung eines Anwählprogramms zuzustimmen (z.B. durch die Aufforderung zur bewussten Texteingabe des Wortes "ja").



Ausser dem fehlenden Hinweis zur Verbindung ins deutsche Festnetz würde  das von mir aufgeführte Beispiel des popup-Dialers den  Bestimmungen genügen. 

Obwohl


> Wir befragen Rechtsanwalt Hagen Hild zu den aktuellen Dialern auf der Sendman-Homepage. Ist so etwas eigentlich legal?
> 
> Hagen Hild, Rechtsanwalt:
> Geh dann natürlich auch auf öffnen. Da kommt irgendein Fenster.
> ...



Der von Hagen Hild vorgeführte Dialer von Global-Netcom hatte lediglich eine einfache OK-Eingabe.
Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2003)

Hallo, aufwachen,
seit dem 2. Dezember keine Reaktion mehr, hat´s die Sprache verschlagen?
keine 400000 Dialer mehr? Nur noch ein paar klitzekleine Dialerchen? Die 09009 
Suppe schmeckt wohl nicht   
Auswandern gilt nicht....
cp


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2003)

Ist Mainpean GmbH - kazaa - eigentlich noch aktuell - ich denke wer da zahlt ist selber schuld - meine letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung ist 3 monate her und wenn da noch was kommt lach ich mich kaputt und lade mir musik runter.

Gruß an alle geschädigten - kampf gegen abzocker/betrüger/verbrecher dieser welt


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2003)

Der Titel des Threads "Beantwortung vieler Fragen an Mainpean" sollte umbenannt werden in: "Viele Fragen an Mainpean werden von Anderen beantwortet". 
Mir ist absolut nicht klar, was A.R. mit dieser "Initiative" bezweckte. Für ne PR-Aktion isses ziemlich in die Hose gegangen, war aber auch imho eine seltsame Idee, sich für sowas in den Tigerkäfig zu begeben.
Naja, wie der Pfälzer schon vor Jahren vorausgesagt hat:
"Da muss erst noch viel Blut de Rhoi runnerfließe, bis der die Finger vunn dem Tiger lässt..." :lol:


----------



## DocSnyder (22 Dezember 2003)

nichtversteher schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist absolut nicht klar, was A.R. mit dieser "Initiative" bezweckte.


Er wollte mal wieder gut trollen.


> Für ne PR-Aktion isses ziemlich in die Hose gegangen, war aber auch imho eine seltsame Idee, sich für sowas in den Tigerkäfig zu begeben.


AR hat erreicht was er wollte: dass der Gegenwind nachlässt.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> AR hat erreicht was er wollte: dass der Gegenwind nachlässt


Wenn sich jemand in sein Mauseloch verkriecht, braucht er auch keinen "Gegenwind" zu fürchten, 
mangels Masse ist der cw-Wert=0, dann hätte er diese Warmduschershow 
 nicht zu starten brauchen.  

cp


----------



## johinos (22 Dezember 2003)

Im Ergebnis hat er Abzocke eingestanden.


----------



## sascha (23 Dezember 2003)

> AR hat erreicht was er wollte: dass der Gegenwind nachlässt.



Ach ja?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2003)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ergebnis hat er Abzocke eingestanden.



Echt?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> johinos schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus dem "Keller vorgekramt...



			
				A.R. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jurist,
> 
> Zitat" Wer um Himmelswillen hindert Dich, das besser und deutlicher zu machen"
> 
> ...





			
				A.R. schrieb:
			
		

> Klar könnte man auch 8 mal auf irgendwelche Preise hinweisen. Klar könnte man auch die Süssigkeiten vor der Kasse wegnehmen. Klar könnte man bei einem Baukredit auch 8 mal auf die Gesamtzinsen hinweisen. Aber wer macht das schon. Und warum macht das keiner?
> Wir versuchen den Spagat zwischen Gesetzeskonformität UND Geschäft.
> Das ist nicht einfach und man wird sich immer Feinde machen. Bei den Endusern UND bei den Contentanbietern. Da gebe ich mich auch keinen Illusionen hin.







			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > AR hat erreicht was er wollte: dass der Gegenwind nachlässt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ach ja?


Inzwischen ziehen wir doch an einem Strang mit ihm...


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Dezember 2003)

Nur jeder am anderen Ende...scheint mir.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2003)

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=95ad797082fb5197244483db9e85b91e&threadid=33470

*nachdenk*


----------



## jupp11 (29 Dezember 2003)

Bei all den hochinteressanten Diskussionen, über das , was wichtig sei oder nicht,
sollte man  doch mal M. P.... aus Berlin nicht ganz aus dem Blickfeld verlieren.
Sich so ganz still und heimlich vom Acker machen, finde ich nach dem Getöse und Tschingderassabum 
in  den ersten Postings nicht die feine  englische Art, um das mal ganz vorsichtig  auszudrücken.
Im TV war der GF jedenfalls damals nicht so "scheu"  

Jupp


----------



## johinos (29 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> johinos schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, weil
-





			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Sich so ganz *still und heimlich vom Acker *machen, finde ich nach dem Getöse und Tschingderassabum
> in  den ersten Postings nicht die feine  englische Art, um das mal ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken.


- Jetzt Stille (Nacht?) eingekehrt ist - die Beschwerden haben wohl den Bildschirm zugeschaufelt.

- Die Veränderungen an den Dialern doch wohl nicht der Eindämmung überschüssiger Zahlungseingänge dienten?

- Alte Freunde wg. Ansichtsdifferenzen verbal Amok laufen (MD).


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

Aus Mainpean-Akuell:



> Zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Seit dem 01.07.2003 läuft bei uns die Gewinnaktion Bonuspower und zwar noch bis 31.12.2003.
> 
> ...



*Umsatzankurbelversuch*

 8)


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2004)

Den Namen Mainpean können wir wohl bald vergessen, der Name * Intexus GmbH* wird 
wohl in Zukunft die Dialerszene "beleben" :
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-intelegence/473-1.html


> Heute habe ich ein Mail von A. R.
> Geschäftsleitung des Starweb-Network International
> (Mainpean GmbH; Starweb-Service GmbH; StarPay GmbH; *Intexus GmbH i.G
> bekommen:*




PS: GmbH i.G heißt in Gründung, was aber nicht etwa heißt ,daß die nicht schon "aktiv" wäre...

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Januar 2004)

i.G.?

Die Dialerregistrierungen laufen auf eine eingetragene GmbH ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Januar 2004)

Auf der Homepage ist sie i. G., aber im Dialer selbst steht nix davon. Ganz im Gegenteil:



> ...
> Sie schließen mit der Nutzung unseres Internetangebotes einen Vertrag mit der Intexus GmbH, S... Strasse .., 1.... B... vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer A... R...
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> i.G.?
> 
> Die Dialerregistrierungen laufen auf eine eingetragene GmbH ...



Und sind jetzt fett im Geschäft:

NEWSLETTER von MP:

Zitat:
Aktuelle Information:    

  Zum Ende 2003 haben wir das Schwesterunternehmen, die intexus GmbH gegründet. Sie ist als eigener Carrier / Nummernbrooker tätig. Intexus stellt derzeit die 0900-9 Servicerufnummern für die Mainpean GmbH zur Verfügung.

Im Interesse einer kontinuierlichen Abrechnung der Dialerumsätze auf der Grundlage der Verfügung Nr. 54/2003 der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP), wird der Dialer vorläufig über die intexus GmbH angeboten. Für Sie als Partner ändert sich dadurch nichts an den gewohnten Auszahlungsmodalitäten. 

Die Verfügung Nr. 54/2003 der RegTP beinhaltet zum Beispiel die explizite Zustimmung des Endkunden (OK-Eingabe) für den Bezug, Start und Verbindung des Dialers. 
Für Sie als Partner wurde die Ländervorauswahl und der Userparam wieder aktiviert. Zusätzlich sind alle Layouts, die bis zum 20.12.2003 erstellt wurden, wieder aktiv. Bitte benutzen Sie die bekannten Download-Urls:

http://download.
Dies gibt Ihnen die Sicherheit:
Die Dialer sind registriert und konform nach Verfügung Nr. 54/2003 § 43b Abs. 5 und Abs. 6 TKG 


   Hinweis - Blocktarife:    

  Durch die Umstellung der Servicerufnummern auf die 0900-9 Nummern stehen Ihnen die Blocktarife voraussichtlich im Laufe dieser Woche wieder zur Verfügung. 


Das mainpean Team wünscht: Viel Erfolg !!!

Zitatende


Was soll denn das jetzt bitte? Ist der Name MP soooo verbrannt?
Aber der neue Dialer sieht wirklich gut aus.
www.intexus.de    (da gibs einen demodialer)

Der hollige Kölner


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2004)

*Intexus*

Hallo,
kann man diesen Demo-Dialer gefahrlos ausprobieren oder setzt der sich im System fest?
Bis zum OK-Feld war ich schon, hatte dann aber Bedenken...
Bin lieber vorher vorsichtig, als dann wieder mit großen Augen auf die Telefonrechnung zu gucken, aber ich hab ja jetzt DSL da dürften ja auch keine Kosten entstehen!
ABER:

Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste!!!!

Allen noch ein gesundes neues Jahr!!!
Gruß
surfer1


----------



## surfer1 (6 Januar 2004)

*MP*

Hallo, hab wieder beim Schreiben des Beitrags gebummelt   und war schon wieder abgemeldet, als ich den vorigen Beitrag abschickte.
Bin kein anonymer Gast. :-?  

Gruß
surfer1


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2004)

der hollige Köner schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll denn das jetzt bitte? Ist der Name MP soooo verbrannt?
> Aber der neue Dialer sieht wirklich gut aus.
> www.intexus.de    (da gibs einen demodialer)
> 
> Der hollige Kölner


1: Ja 
2: mit der Einschätzung stehst du ziemlich allein, aber Gunther und der vom Walfisch 
Verschluckte werden dir sicher beipflichten....
und wo sollte  der Unterschied liegen? ein neuer Name fürs alte Konzept ? 
cp


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Januar 2004)

http://www.planetopia.de/index1.htm

Mehr Sicherheit durch neue Dialervorwahl? Und gemäß Redaktion auch interessantes von Mainpean aus Berlin im Beitrag.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2004)

Da der der absolut größte Dialerkenner P.H als beratender Studiogast mitwirkt, kann
man sich diesen Beitrag getrost sparen und besser ein Bier trinken gehen.
cp


----------



## [email protected] (11 Januar 2004)

Ich schaue es mir auf jeden Fall an....vielleicht ist es ja mal ein neutraler Bericht zu diesem Thema? 
(Wann wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen...)


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2004)

> ....vielleicht ist es ja mal ein neutraler Bericht zu diesem Thema?



LOOOOOOOOOOL! Habt Ihr mal die von Planetopia beworbene Huth-Seite gesehen? 

http://www.peterhuth.de/dialer01.php

Frage an Huth (Connectionwatch-Verkäufer) und Intexus (Dialer-Verkäufer): Was kosten denn 15 Werbeminuten bei Planetopia so?


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2004)

Fast zur gleichen Zeit in  Pro7 "Aliens die Rückkehr" mit Sicherheit weniger gruslig


----------



## sascha (11 Januar 2004)

> Fast zur gleichen Zeit in Pro7 "Aliens die Rückkehr" mit Sicherheit weniger gruslig



Na, der Titel würde ja wohl auch für den Planetopia-Beitrag passen


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2004)

Werbefachmann schrieb:
			
		

> > ....vielleicht ist es ja mal ein neutraler Bericht zu diesem Thema?
> 
> 
> 
> Frage an Huth (Connectionwatch-Verkäufer) und Intexus (Dialer-Verkäufer): Was kosten denn 15 Werbeminuten bei Planetopia so?



Die Firma von Herrn Huth gehört zur Erodata GmbH bzw. Erodata ist an der Firma beteiligt.
Ansonsten finde ich die Seite sehr informativ zumal H.Hild in einer der letzten Planetopia-Sendungen z.B. den GN-Dialer als gesetzeskonform befunden hat. (3-fache OK-Eingabe).


----------



## Stalker2002 (11 Januar 2004)

Ich stehe auf trashigen Humor. Ich werde mir mal die Planetopia-Propaganda unter diesem Gesichtspunkt reinziehen.    

MfG
L.


----------



## sascha (11 Januar 2004)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  Hab grade ne geniale Werbeshow von Mainpean auf Sat1 gesehen. Nur den Satz mit Sendman hab ich nicht ganz genau verstanden...  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2004)

Jo, klasse Intexus-Werbung.
"Alle deutschen Dialer sind seriös." Nicht wörtlich, aber sinngemäss...


----------



## sascha (11 Januar 2004)

> "Alle deutschen Dialer sind seriös." Nicht wörtlich, aber sinngemäss...



Alle? So wie ich das Gespräch von AR und Huth verstanden hab, solls ja Ausnahmen geben, wo es mit dem Hashwert nicht so klappt. Sagen die zumindest...


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2004)

Der Schlußsatz von PH ging doch in die Richtung...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2004)

Wird der Freiherr jetzt "tonnos" wg. Verleumdung o. ä. seines Partners abmahnen?


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2004)

Ich sags ja ungern, aber jetzt wär ne Packung Popcorn nicht schlecht


----------



## sascha (11 Januar 2004)

> Ich sags ja ungern, aber jetzt wär ne Packung Popcorn nicht schlecht


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2004)

@dotshead
Naja, mit 1,8 auf´m Kessel blickt man bei der Spezlwirtschaft nimmer so schnell durch - aber Du könntest Recht haben. Aber jetzt ab in die Koje, der Abend war langweilig und feucht genug.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2004)

> Die Aussage kam nicht von A.R.



Ebensowenig wie die Aussage, dass ihm erstmal 400.000 Registrierungen entzogen werden mussten...


----------



## Heiko (12 Januar 2004)

planetopia-gucker schrieb:
			
		

> > Die Aussage kam nicht von A.R.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebensowenig wie die Aussage, dass ihm erstmal 400.000 Registrierungen entzogen werden mussten...


Darauf hatte ich eigentlich auch gewartet...


----------



## sascha (12 Januar 2004)

Er hats bestimmt gesagt, aber die bösen Redakteure haben wieder den Beitrag gekürzt.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2004)

ich schrieb:
			
		

> Wird der Freiherr jetzt ???? wg. Verleumdung o. ä. abmahnen?


Oder setzt sich z. B. Hyro angesichts folgender Aussagen zur Wehr? Oder stimmt das, was behauptet wird?
Quelle: www.peterhuth.de


			
				p.h. schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kleiner Trick, den Dialer-Pseudo-Hacker-Seiten-Macher wie J. D. (Hyro) auf seiner Hacker AG gerne anwenden, *um Dich reinzulegen*.


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2004)

Aus irgendwelchen Gründen sind die durch die Tagesschau allgemein bekannten Dialer nun zu einer anderen Firma gewechselt, die aber die Anschrift und den Geschäftsführer mit der alten gemeinsam hat.

In den neuen AGBs gemäß

Intexus-AGB

muss der Verbraucher die Vorwahl von Berlin zur Telefonnummer selbst ergänzen. In zumindest dem Dialer, den ich gerade getestet habe, steht die Vorwahl von Berlin ebenfalls nicht.

Also mal die Frage an die juristische Abteilung in diesem Forum: Wird hier die Informationspflicht noch ausreichend erfüllt?

Weiter fällt mir auf, dass viele Dialerseiten unverändert auf die alte Dialerfirma verweisen, sofern überhaupt ABGs genannt sind. Ist das zulässig?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

das is hier wohl schon etwas älter, aber das würd mich auch mal interessieren, ob das rechtens ist, daß da keine Vorwahl angegeben ist. 

Vielleicht weiß da ja noch jemand bescheid.


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=33023#33023 schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich ist es so das es bei meinen PP eine Stornorate von ca. 50% gegeben hat das bedeutet das 50% der User die sich eingewählt haben auch nach erhalt des Inkasso Schreibens die Rechnung nicht bezahlt haben.
> Wir haben diese Forderungen nicht gerichtlich geltend gemacht weil wir bis jetzt der Meinung wahren wenn jemand aus welchen Grund auch immer seine Rechnung nicht bezahlt hat, er aus seiner sicht wohl glaubt einen entsprechenden Grund dafür zu haben (z.B. zu kleine Preisangabe, mit dem Inhalt des Downloads nicht zufrieden, angebliche versehentliche Einwahlen...)
> Aufgrund der Tatsache das Herr Richter seine Kompetenzen bei weiten überschreitet und allen Usern praktisch eine General Amnesie gewährt wollten wir bei genau diesen Usern die Ansprüche geltend machen.
> Leider ist es so dass Herr Richter natürlich nicht verraten will welche User das genau sind. Deswegen werden wir ALLE Anspruche bei denen dies noch möglich ist nun mehr geltend machen.
> ...


Das Problem der Stornoraten wird sich jetzt hoffentlich gelöst haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=33023#33023 schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich ist es so das es bei meinen PP eine Stornorate von ca. 50% gegeben hat das bedeutet das 50% der User die sich eingewählt haben auch nach erhalt des Inkasso Schreibens die Rechnung nicht bezahlt haben.
> Wir haben diese Forderungen nicht gerichtlich geltend gemacht weil wir bis jetzt der Meinung wahren wenn jemand aus welchen Grund auch immer seine Rechnung nicht bezahlt hat, er aus seiner sicht wohl glaubt einen entsprechenden Grund dafür zu haben (z.B. zu kleine Preisangabe, mit dem Inhalt des Downloads nicht zufrieden, angebliche versehentliche Einwahlen...)
> Aufgrund der Tatsache das Herr Richter seine Kompetenzen bei weiten überschreitet und allen Usern praktisch eine General Amnesie gewährt wollten wir bei genau diesen Usern die Ansprüche geltend machen.
> Leider ist es so dass Herr Richter natürlich nicht verraten will welche User das genau sind. Deswegen werden wir ALLE Anspruche bei denen dies noch möglich ist nun mehr geltend machen.
> ...


Ist das denn so eingetreten?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juni 2005)

Anscheinend "pflegt" man doch wieder Geschäftsbeziehungen oder wie  ist der Einsatz von Intexusdialern 
zu werten...

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend "pflegt" man doch wieder Geschäftsbeziehungen oder wie  ist der Einsatz von Intexusdialern
> zu werten...cp


Nett, mal wieder Münchner Projekte zu lesen bei der Starpin-Gala... MD hat sich offenbar anfangs ja so gefreut, dass er gleich zwei unterschiedliche Dialer auf einmal draufgepackt hat...


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juni 2005)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> ist privat


So wortkarg? da ist man vom  DC anderes gewohnt  8)


			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> wir "pflegen" nichts


jo, kann man im DC nachlesen  :rotfl:


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=33023#33023 schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich ist es so das es bei meinen PP eine Stornorate von ca. 50% gegeben hat das bedeutet das 50% der User die sich eingewählt haben auch nach erhalt des Inkasso Schreibens die Rechnung nicht bezahlt haben.



Bei der Gelegenheit kann man auch mal wieder an  alte Zeiten erinnern. Arwen war eine Kundin von M.D. und kostete das Storno zu 100% aus. Doch weil sie sich so sehr aufgeregt hat, sind wir heute noch "Freunde".


----------

